# Naruto Chapter 609 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

Predict away.



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 7, 2012)

Rookies


----------



## rac585 (Nov 7, 2012)

madara rages at bee and gai, goes for a kill. naruto says no fuck you.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm predicting that Kakashi will manage to put up a decent showing against Tobi in the upcoming chapter.  Madara certainly will be furious.


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

Another epic battle oriented chapter. Loved 608 so much. Great job Kishimoto.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 7, 2012)

Actually having the Rookies show up might be in the cards, since the last chapter was talking about friends and what not..I don't see why not.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 7, 2012)

I predict Hiraishin Kakashi.


----------



## vered (Nov 7, 2012)

battle continues  and hopefully Madara starts taking things more seriously.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 7, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Rookies



OOOhh! this!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 7, 2012)

Madara acknowledges Gai's strength and pushes him to use the 8th Gate.


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

Madara needs to reveal his left and right eye Mangekyou level ocular power.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara needs to reveal his left and right eye Mangekyou level ocular power.



Left eye - Susanoo

Right eye - Susanoo

Susanoo squared = Perfect Susanoo. 

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Agony (Nov 7, 2012)

i seriously hope gai dies.i'm sick and tired of that guy.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 7, 2012)

*Naruto 609 Prediction*
*United we stand*

Obito:....
_Madara lands near Obito_
_Madara has minor damage_
Madara: Obito, it seems you're having some difficulty.
Obito: Same goes for you.
_Madara looks at Gai_
Madara: *That man, he intrigues me.*
Obito: What are you doing over here, I'm in the middle of something.
Madara: The Juubi is nearly complete. I'm done playing around here, so if you have any last words to your friends, now's the time. 
_Obito looks at Kakashi_
Kakashi: ....
Obito: I have nothing left to say.
Naruto: You bastard!
Naruto attacks Obito but gets pulled in by Madara's Bansho Tennin
Naruto: Urghhhha-what? He can use the same techniques as Nagato?
Madara: Nagato's eyes were my eyes, so it really is my jutsu.
_Madara rips his soul out but It's a clone._
Madara: ...of course.
_Kakashi jumps back to Bee,Gai and the real Naruto._
Naruto: Alright, what's the plan?
_Naruto turns around_
_Kakashi is bleeding a lot and on his knee, nearly no chakra, Gai's exhausted and the Bee reverts back to normal._
Hachibi: Sorry Bee, it's safer to fight Madara in your normal state, I'm just deadweight ever since he got that fan.
Bee: I feel yah bro.
Naruto: *Kakashi sensei and bushy brows are in no shape to fight...*
Gai: Don't worry....this is....nothing....
Bee: Fool, you can barely stand!
Samehada: Rrlrlrlrlrlrlrllr
Bee: Ahh shit yo, I totally forgot!
_Bee takes out Samehada, it runs over to Kakashi and bites him on the leg._
Kakashi: ! My wounds and chakra..
_Samehada runs over to Gai_
_Samehada looks at him and growls._
Gai: Yea...*cough*... sorry about.....Kisame
_Samehada handle jumps into Gai's grip._
Gai: !? Has this sword chosen me?
_Gai jumps up and holds the sword high_
Gai: Ahhh good as new!
Madara: That's an interesting sword...
Obito: It belonged to one of my pawns, but that's not an issue now.
Kakashi: Obito, whatever happens here, I just want you to know...I'm sorry, and I forgive you, for everything.
Obito: !??
_Obito gets a really mad expression._
Madara: ...!
_Obito gets a flashback_
>*Kakashi: Hokage? Please.*<
>*Obito: Idiot Kakashi!*<
>*Rin: Kakashi...it's a nice idea*<
>*Obito: Wait..really? You really think so Rin?*<
>*Rin: Of course!*<
>*Minato: Yeah who knows, maybe one day you'll becomes stronger than Kakashi, or even me*<
>*Kakashi: Yeah right, beating me is one thing, but konoha's yellow flash? I don't think so.*<
>*Obito: Just you wait, I'll prove it to you someday!*<
>*Minato,Rin and Kakashi all laugh*<
>*Obito:*This is the family I want, I want to grow old with all of them....I want...to live happy and protect my village, I want...peace*<
----------
Obito: *I remember it now...why now? Why is this memory, long and lost, finding it's way back now?
Rin: It's because, we're still here Obito.
Obito: !?? 
_Rin and Minato stand beside Kakashi, but slowly fade away, Minato fades away and Naruto's image comes up, while Rin's image walks towards Obito and hugs him, she then fades away._
Obito: *I see....the rinnegan..allows me to see what I want...and whatever I want, I can create*
_Obito walks slowly towards Naruto and co._
Madara: What do you think you're doing?
Kakashi: !?
Naruto: He's planning to attack! Get ready!
Kakashi: No Naruto wait...
_Obito stands right in front of them and turns around._
Madara: Have you really betrayed me? After all we've accomplished, everything has led to this point in time yet now? You're no better than Nagato.
Obito: Infinite Tsukyomi was just a pathetic excuse for me to be reunited with the ones I cared about.
_Pictures shows Tobi with a mask on_
Obito: I was blind.
_Picture without mask_
Obito: But now I see.
Obito: The ones I care about are still here.
_Kakashi and co smile_
Kakashi: I don't know what to say...
Obito: Actions speak louder than words. I will pay for my crimes after this is done.
Gai: Naruto?
Naruto: Don't worry, my chakra can sense negative emotions, he's got none towards us now.
Bee: Aight! Let's roll yo! 
_Bee takes out his 7 swords_
_Gai goes into the 7th gate while holding Samehada_
_Kakashi powers up a Raikiri
Obito and Naruto stand side by side _
Madara: 5 against 1, I think we all know how that went last time however...
_Madara creates perfect Susano_
Madara: I won't hold back.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Jad (Nov 7, 2012)

Deadway you son of a gun.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2012)

"Worse than trash" card is open, Naruto entered battlefield and Kakashi is in no state for fight.

*Enter:* Talk no Jutsu!


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I predict Hiraishin Kakashi.



Yup. Kakashi using Hiraishin it is.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 7, 2012)

608 was a shit chapter so most likely 609 will be another one.
Just wait and see Kakashi being able to counter Obito  with all that injuries. Ridiculous.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Nov 7, 2012)

More naturo bullshit, plot no jutsus and rasengans


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2012)

more people raging cause naruto used clones and say he will save his friends


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe the Alliance will arrive or the Juubi will return...who knows.


----------



## bach (Nov 7, 2012)

@ deadway

i edit your nice prediction. i hope it doesn't make you mad....

*Naruto 609 Prediction*
*United we stand*

Obito:....
_Madara lands near Obito_
_Madara has minor damage_
Madara: Obito, it seems you're having some difficulty.
Obito: Same goes for you.
_Madara looks at Gai_
Madara: *That man, he intrigues me.*
Obito: What are you doing over here, I'm in the middle of something.
Madara: The Juubi is nearly complete. I'm done playing around here, so  if you have any last words to your friends, now's the time. 
_Obito looks at Kakashi_
Kakashi: ....
Obito: I have nothing left to say.
Naruto: You bastard!
Naruto attacks Obito but gets pulled in by Madara's Bansho Tennin
Naruto: Urghhhha-what? He can use the same techniques as Nagato?
Madara: Nagato's eyes were my eyes, so it really is my jutsu.
_Madara rips his soul out but It's a clone._
Madara: ...of course.
_Kakashi jumps back to Bee,Gai and the real Naruto._
Naruto: Alright, what's the plan?
_Naruto turns around_
_Kakashi is bleeding a lot and on his knee, nearly no chakra, Gai's exhausted and the Bee reverts back to normal._
Hachibi: Sorry Bee, it's safer to fight Madara in your normal state, I'm just deadweight ever since he got that fan.
Bee: I feel yah bro.
Naruto: *Kakashi sensei and bushy brows are in no shape to fight...*
Gai: Don't worry....this is....nothing....
Bee: Fool, you can barely stand!
Samehada: Rrlrlrlrlrlrlrllr
Bee: Ahh shit yo, I totally forgot!
_Bee takes out Samehada, it runs over to Kakashi and bites him on the leg._
Kakashi: ! My wounds and chakra..
_Samehada runs over to Gai_
_Samehada looks at him and growls._
Gai: Yea...*cough*... sorry about.....Kisame
_Samehada handle jumps into Gai's grip._
Gai: !? Has this sword chosen me?
_Gai jumps up and holds the sword high_
Gai: Ahhh good as new!
Madara: That's an interesting sword...
Obito: It belonged to one of my pawns, but that's not an issue now.
Kakashi: Obito, whatever happens here, I just want you to know...I'm sorry, I failed in keeping our promise...
start flashback  on rin death.
minato: rin, kakashi, i know that i'm asking you too much... just now i have to go to the third division. they are having a lot of troubles there...
konoha ninja: minato sama, we have to hurry! they won't last long!
rin: minato sensei don't worry. me and kakashi will check the situation here. we have to endure. we have to do it for obito.
kakashi:_ rin... you..._
minato leaves.
during the nigth kakashi is patrolling the area. a lot of mist ninja attack yhe leaf ninja.
kakashi: what's appening?! how could a so large number of ninja managed to sneak between our defenses?
a rin scream.
kakashi: rin!!!
mist ninja: take the girl alive!
kakashi is stopped by some mist ninja.
kakashi: _rin wait for me. i'm coming!!_
*end of chapter 609*
*
chapter 610
*it's morning.
kakashi is running trough the forest.
kakashi: _damn! i have to hurry! rin!_
somewhere in the forest.
rin is blocked at the center of a large seal on the ground.
mist ninja: the process has been completed. they were right she was a compatible one. senju's are amazing after all! with this we will end the war at once! i'm very sorry for this little girl... her life will end soon anyway..ahahaha. be ready to bring the body in the location of the enemy. we don't have much time!
kakashi, hided through the trees: _rin, no! what did they do!?
_kakashi trough his sharingan sees rin body. insde her there is a sfere of chakra that is quickly growing.kakashi jumps and charges at the center of the area and takes rin body.
mist ninja: how!!! kill him and retrieve the girl body!
kakashi is running with rin in his arms.
rin is suffering: kakashi...what's happening? what did they do? i feel like i'm burning!
kakashi: rin don't worry. i'll keep you safe! we well soon find a doctor that...
kakashi: _damn we are sorrounded!
_kakashi stops.
mist ninja: you have no chance to escape. give us the girl.
kakashi with his raikiri activated: _what can we do!? we are sorrounded_ _... i'm at my limit and rin is..._
rin stops to tremble and stand up: kakashi...please... you know well what to do, we can't allow this! obito wouldn't...
kakashi: _rin ... i... obito sorry... but soon we will be together again...
_kakashi stabs rin with his raikiri.
rin: kakashi...
in the same time obito arrived on the scene.
end on the flashback

Kakashi: see obito, that time i was trash. i couldn't save rin life. one last thing: I forgive you, for everything. but now i have to end all of this!
obito: kakashi, you don't have to escuse... in the end it wasn't all your fault. you were betrayed.
kakashi: what are you saying? betrayed?!
obito: the mist ninja ... they were not mist ninja...
kakashi:!!
obito: they were the same konoha ninjas we were protecting. the same trash... konoha trash! the trash i once want to protect!

_Obito gets a really mad expression._
Madara: ...!
_Obito gets a flashback_
>*Kakashi: Hokage? Please.*<
>*Obito: Idiot Kakashi!*<
>*Rin: Kakashi...it's a nice idea*<
>*Obito: Wait..really? You really think so Rin?*<
>*Rin: Of course!*<
>*Minato: Yeah who knows, maybe one day you'll becomes stronger than Kakashi, or even me*<
>*Kakashi: Yeah right, beating me is one thing, but konoha's yellow flash? I don't think so.*<
>*Obito: Just you wait, I'll prove it to you someday!*<
>*Minato,Rin and Kakashi all laugh*<
>*Obito:*This is the family I want, I want to grow old with all of  them....I want...to live happy and protect my village, I  want...peace*<

*end chapter 610*

*chapter 611*
kakashi and everyone is shocked.
obito: this trash have no right to exist anymore! i will create a new world! a world without this shinobi trash!
at the same time all the shinobi forces arrive at the site.
naruto: everyone!
kakashi: so that was it... you are right obito. but i can't allow all of this. because unlike you i've seen a little light of hope! look at this war! look at all the shinobis right in front of you. we can't change the past and our mistakes! they shedded treir tears and sorrows and start to understand eachothers! we start a new world!
madara: pathetic! this world is just ending and the new one will be ruled by me!
obito sees a quick image of rin kakashi and minato
Obito: *I remember it now...why now? Why is this memory, long and lost, finding it's way back now?
Rin: It's because, we're still here Obito.
Obito: !?? 
_Rin and Minato stand beside Kakashi, but slowly fade away, Minato  fades away and Naruto's image comes up, while Rin's image walks towards  Obito and hugs him, she then fades away._
obito sees all the shinobis bound around.
kakashi: in front of you you can see the world you are seeking!
Obito: *I see....the rinnegan..allows me to see what I want...and whatever I want, I can create*
_Obito walks slowly towards Naruto and co._
Madara: What do you think you're doing?
Kakashi: !?
Naruto: He's planning to attack! Get ready!
Kakashi: No Naruto wait...
_Obito stands right in front of them and turns around._
Madara: Have you really betrayed me? After all we've accomplished,  everything has led to this point in time yet now? You're no better than  Nagato. more over sooner or later I'd have to eliminate you.
Obito: Infinite Tsukyomi was just a pathetic excuse for me to be reunited with the ones I cared about.
_Pictures shows Tobi with a mask on_
Obito: I was blind.
_Picture without mask_
Obito: But now I see.
Obito: The ones I care about are still here.
_Kakashi and co smile_
Kakashi: I don't know what to say...
Obito: Actions speak louder than words. I will pay for my crimes after this is done.
Gai: Naruto?
Naruto: Don't worry, my chakra can sense negative emotions, he's got none towards us now.
Bee: Aight! Let's roll yo! 
_Bee takes out his 7 swords_
_Gai goes into the 7th gate while holding Samehada_
_Kakashi powers up a Raikiri
Obito and Naruto stand side by side _
_Madara creates perfect Susano_
Madara: all against 1, I think we all know how that went last time however...
_Madara creates perfect Susano_
Madara: I won't hold back.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 7, 2012)

Sakura's going to heal Kakashi and Gai, maybe even give a soldier pill (one of those she took when heading to Suna) to Kakashi. Kakashi explains Tobi's powers and a plan of action to give back some 

I'd like to see the Kages though...


----------



## Jad (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm feeling optimistic with Hirudora vs Sasunoo. Hopefully Gai continues this assault, loving it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 7, 2012)

Fighting, talking, Obito hates on trash some more, then cliffhanger. Something like that. I don't think the Alliance will be here just yet, Naruto and that should be put in a more difficult situation first.


----------



## takL (Nov 7, 2012)

someone(not ohana) @ 2ch posted the preview
"Finally 10b resurges!! and the fight between obito and kakshi will…!!"

edit: well actually ohana posted this in the first place. so its legit.


----------



## Jad (Nov 7, 2012)

takL said:


> someone(not ohana) @ 2ch posted the preview
> "Finally 10b resurges!! and the fight between obito and kakshi will…!!"



10b? What does that mean? The Rookies O_o...10 Tails?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 7, 2012)

Good.So we'll see the juubi soon.Who knows what his form will be like...


----------



## Jad (Nov 7, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> ^
> Good.So we'll see the juubi soon.Who knows what his form would be like...



10b means 10 Tailed Bijuu than? >_>


----------



## Talis (Nov 7, 2012)

Chapter starts with Obito commenting about Kakashis Raikiri; That jutsu, did you enjoy killing Rin with it?


----------



## takL (Nov 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> 10b? What does that mean? The Rookies O_o...10 Tails?



10 tails. 尾 is pronounced as b not as bi in jp that 
in my post 1b= 1tail 2b=2tails and so on.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 7, 2012)

takL said:


> someone(not ohana) @ 2ch posted the preview
> "*Finally 10b resurges!!* and the fight between obito and kakshi will?!!"



Ahh good... gooood. 

It was only a matter of time until the sage's wife returns to the world.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 7, 2012)

takL said:


> someone(not ohana) @ 2ch posted the preview
> "Finally 10b resurges!! and the fight between obito and kakshi will?!!"



epic previewpek


----------



## Talis (Nov 7, 2012)

We will definately see the Juubi next chapter;


*Spoiler*: __ 








The preview in here says also ''revival''.
Well too bad, i wish Naruto and Bee lost their Bijuu's...

You can even see the GM fire seal behind.


----------



## takL (Nov 7, 2012)

hirudora is a midday tiger(/soap opera) tho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 7, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Good.So we'll see the juubi soon.Who knows what his form would be like...



Can always look at Gedo and the silhouettes of Juubi and get a good idea.


*Spoiler*: __ 











With enough work, someone could probably get a close enough idea on what it would look like, the details could be different then they are on Gedo though, and Juubi could have more colour.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 7, 2012)

takL said:


> someone(not ohana) @ 2ch posted the preview
> "Finally 10b resurges!! and the fight between obito and kakshi will…!!"



WHAT?! HOLY FUCKING CRAP!!!! JUUBI APPEARS!?!? 

Thanks takL, you just made my 1 week wait for the next chapter about 8 billion times harder 

....


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 7, 2012)

*Chapter 609 Prediction:*

Well no point, we already got spoilers.  


Juubi appears, as expected of the final chapter of a Volume.   Things are going to get really interesting.   Soon Naruto's final evolved form of Ridokou is about to make it's apperance.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2012)

Ah, so the Juubi is just about to come out from the oven? 

Nice.

In the meantime more fighting with Kakashi & Naruto's clone gaining a small edge on Obito, Gai uses his last remaining strenght to take on Madara while giving Gyuki/Hachibi time to prepare a Bijuu Dama to take down the Gedou Mazou, but then the Mazou completes it's transformation.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2012)

takL said:


> someone(not ohana) @ 2ch posted the preview
> "Finally 10b resurges!! and the fight between obito and kakshi will?!!"
> 
> edit: well actually ohana posted this in the first place. so its legit.





Shit just got serious, finally


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 7, 2012)

takL said:


> someone(not ohana) @ 2ch posted the preview
> "Finally 10b resurges!! and the fight between obito and kakshi will?!!"
> 
> edit: well actually ohana posted this in the first place. so its legit.



I just became 100x more excited for next week 

I'm guessing most of the chapter will be more Kakashi/Obito stuff with the revival taking place at the end.

And from now on Team Naruto will have to fight extra hard to prevent Obito and Madara from becoming the Jubi's jinchuriki and at the same time deal with a raging one-eyed god. Things will definitely get more intense from now on.


----------



## Syntaxis (Nov 7, 2012)

Madara takes the offense, having quickly recovered from Gai's attack. "The kid really is something," he states as Susanoo grows around him. Gai rid himself and Bee of the restraints on them and Kakashi demotivates Obito by fighting on par with him.

"I AM UZUMAKI NARUTO!" Naruto yells, throwing another full Kyuubi-mode attack. Madara's Susanoo parries the attack but using an underhanded tail lash, Kyuubi's shroud knocks Susanoo off balance, toppling it and momentarily exposing Madara himself. 

"I AM UZUMAKI NARUTO!" Naruto yells again, as he launches a volley of attacks using all of Kyuubi's tails overhead. They pierce into Susanoo's shroud and Madara barely managed to dodge them by using a Mokuton, just the way Danzou used it to deflect Sasuke's arrows.

Kyuubi's chakra fangs dig deep into the Susanoo, pinning it down completely. In the background, a pre-existing Bunshin has already gone into Sage Mode. It disperses, transferring the chakra over to Naruto - he's in a new Kyuubi/Sage-mode.

Madara strikes hard with an array of razor sharp spear-formed Mokuton ninjutsu, trying to avoid Naruto's offense. Naruto inches closer, breaking through Susanoo's shell with his bare hands. "I AM UZUMAKI NARUTO!" He cleverly states, inspiring all around him with his witty remarks, "I AM UZUMAKI NARUTO!" he explains once more, as if we didn't fucking know it yet.

He pounds through the cracks and grabs hold of Susanoo's cracked shroud. "I AM--" he continues, "UZUMAKI--" he splits Susanoo in half by sheer physical strength and immediately pulls himself inside, "NARUTO!"

Uzumaki Naruto flies straight at Madara and slams his right fist through Madara's body, right next to the 1st Hokages exposed face. Naruto glances at this, surprised, remembering the Hokage monument. He seems to think, staring at the emotionless face of the 1st. "I AM UZUMAKI NARUTO!" he yells, seemingly trying to introduce himself to this new potential friend of his.

Not getting a proper introduction from the 1st, Naruto gets increasingly more frustrated. He looks up at Madara with a quizzical look on his face. The latter isn't sure whether Naruto is insane or not and pulls a face of disbelief and horror.

"Is this kid mentally retarded?" He wonders out loud. He feels something is awry. He looks at the other combatants. Gai gives him a "Hey, don't ask me..."-look, Kakashi just sighs in frustration. Obito can't help but snicker briefly, but quickly remembers to go back into character. 

"I see," Madara says, "so all of this...?"

Obito lets go of Kakashi and helps him up. "Well..." He looks around and sees Kakashi nod. "Well, yeah. We're just here to humor the kid. Hokage, Kazekage, et cetera. It means nothing anymore. We give that title to old men, women and children now. Even us 'villains' are pretty happy with our place in the world. We use fucking magic for fuck's sake. No need for real war."

Madara ponders this for a moment. "Sooo... the moon's eye plan?" he asks. Obito sits down. "It's off. Unnecessary. We can revive the dead. I've long resurrected Rin some years ago. We divorced."

"All of this is just to keep this retard and other jinchuuriki's emotions in check. Sure, we ditched this pissed-off ancient source of chakra in them, but that's why we humor them. Until they don't. We'll make 'em feel important, make them Kage if they so please and we all live happily ever after."

Kakashi follows up: "Even his team mate Sasuke is in on it. A prodigy and genius, but his clan was killed off. Elaborate plan, that: something to please the village Elders. We sent the kid to Orochimaru to learn the Edo Tensei ninjutsu and help him perfect it."

"Took Jiraiya quite some time to keep Naruto off of Sasuke's back. This kid is kinda stubborn and unexpected. He eventually got himself killed for the sake of getting away from raising this idiot for another few years."

Obito continues. "In fact, sources tell me Sasuke is on his way to rez his parents and get the full story himself. From there on out his father can rez the rest of the clan since he has all their DNA. And if that fails, I have all their eyes, so I can do it as well."

Naruto: "But... I... am..."

Obito pulls off the seemingly scarred skin from his face. It's Iruka after all. "Yeah, fine. You be Hokage. Just don't make a fuss. That Kyuubi thing is still pretty pissed off at mankind for some reason."

Madara ponders all this for a moment. "Well, fuck. If we're all happy anyhow I'll just go build myself a wood logging station in the woods around here, then."

THE END


----------



## Stormcloak (Nov 7, 2012)

Are we really seeing the juubi next chap?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 7, 2012)

Damn where going to see the ten tails!


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 7, 2012)

Hopefully the appearance of the Juubi signals the entry of the Alliance.

It makes no freaking sense that Kakashi and Guy arrived at this battlesite in a split second, and it's taking the Division 3 troops such an effing long time to get here. Divisions 1 and 2 are quite near to each other too, judging by how quickly Division 2 squads led by Kitsuchi got to the beaches at the Land of Lightning to aid Division 1 with pseudo Jin Kinkaku. 

Seriously the alliance needs to get here ASAP!


----------



## Uchia Obito (Nov 7, 2012)

Yamato finds a way to bring first Hokages soul back and "puts" it in the Hashirama body in Obitos hideout and Madara goes underground to over think his plan.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 7, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> OOOhh! this!!



With the spoilers from takL, I demand this happens


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 7, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> Are we really seeing the juubi next chap?



I doubt it, despite the preview, I see it ending as a cliffhanger with Obito or Madara saying "Finally, the time has come, the Juubi is revived!" then you have end text "Blah blah blah Juubi something or another". 

I rather Kishi wait to reveal Juubi whenever we get a colour page, to just reveal it in full right away instead of revealing it, then a chapter or so later it's in colour.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 7, 2012)

*Naruto is clearing his throat* 
Obito:?
*Obito charges at Naruto with a shurkien in his hand*
*Naruto's Speech begins*
Obito thinking to himself: My body... I can't move... Why am I frozen?
Flashbacks of Obito's life
*Naruto's speech ends*
*Obito has tears rolling down his face*
Obito: I will believe in you Uzumaki Naruto
Madara: 

Chapter Ends


----------



## Revolution (Nov 8, 2012)

No Sasuke next week


----------



## WT (Nov 8, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> [sp]Madara takes the offense, having quickly recovered from Gai's attack. "The kid really is something," he states as Susanoo grows around him. Gai rid himself and Bee of the restraints on them and Kakashi demotivates Obito by fighting on par with him.
> 
> "I AM UZUMAKI NARUTO!" Naruto yells, throwing another full Kyuubi-mode attack. Madara's Susanoo parries the attack but using an underhanded tail lash, Kyuubi's shroud knocks Susanoo off balance, toppling it and momentarily exposing Madara himself.
> 
> ...



Thats hilarious.
Deadway your prediction was awesome as  ever.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 8, 2012)

*Prediction*

*Madara is about to own everyone, but then the 5 kages enter the battlefield, Tsunade sucker punches Madara.*

Madara: I thought I killed you.

Tsunade: Mudra pls


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 8, 2012)

looks like somehow...Juubi will be revived. WTF


----------



## vered (Nov 8, 2012)

Well should be interesting next week judging from the preview.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 8, 2012)

I think we will only see how Juubi looks like and Obito or Madara explaining about it. Flashbacks about Rikudou and Juubi should happen in chapter 610 or 611, only if Kishi isn't switching to Sasuke & Oro.


----------



## takL (Nov 8, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> Are we really seeing the juubi next chap?



possibly yes but like Killer Zylos Wolf said those wsj previews arnt always about the next week. 
they kept saying 'war is imminent!' for a year or so till it finally happened.  
This time they say "10b resurges!" without "?" so its safe to say that well definitely see it one of these days.  before the end of the year hopefully.


----------



## Oris (Nov 8, 2012)

Gai dies... lmao but nah epic battle between all there and hopefully the reinforcements start arriving and see just how powerfull naruto really is.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 8, 2012)

I predict Neji arrives in a golden tank.

Shino will also appear on a lawnmower.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 8, 2012)

takL said:


> someone(not ohana) @ 2ch posted the preview
> "Finally 10b resurges!! and the fight between obito and kakshi will…!!"
> 
> edit: well actually ohana posted this in the first place. so its legit.



The jubi comes out of the cage. I'm looking forward to this.  So that plus some more fighting between Obito and Kakashi.

That took the joy out of predicting.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay, let's hope that's not the case but I'm putting the very "Kishi style" possibility.

I think fight on Obito's side is over. Naruto will use his legendary TnJ card and solo.I don't know how many chapters will take but I don't give more than 2 chapters. Rin's death reason will also be explained in the upcoming one or two chapters. Kakashi and Obito will team up against Madara and we will see "the true potential of both eyes." This was said several times in flashbacks so I really believe in the team up with lots of bromance.

As for Juubi there are two possibilities.
-He comes and Obito's TnJ gets completed in a few chapters. "But now first...We'll have to stop this."
-Obito gets TnJ'd but when things are starting to get better (Obito and Kakashi teams up against Madara) Juubi comes out.

I don't think we will be seeing Sasuke until the end of Obito's TnJ.


----------



## WT (Nov 9, 2012)

*Kakashi Obito Connection*

*Chapter 609: Connection *
*
*Front cover shows a panel with Kakashi and Obito, with a caption saying, "The Connection"**

*Madara:* This child is problematic. He escaped the Wood Dragon, an impressive feat indeed. I Underestimated the power of a Kyuubi host. Mito, this child surpasses you by a margin. I guess I'll have to contain him some other way. I'll let Obito have his fun with Kakashi. 
_
*Madara waves the Katon handsigns and blasts a ginormous fireball towards Naruto, which Naruto jumps and evades. The Ghost of the Uchiha then runs towards Naruto with extreme speed and kicks him in the chest, a battle of Taijutsu begins between the two and they both disappear into the scenary*_

*Naruto thinking:* He's trying to separate us.

*Obito:* Oh that's good, its just the two of us left, we can truly fight in peace now.

_*The imagery shows a battered Killer Bee and an exhausted and beaten Guy ready to collapse*_

*Kakashi:* Obito, I'm going to protect Naruto with my life. The way you protected me.

*Obito:* Kakashi stop talking rubbish and fight me already!!

_*Obito waves a few hand signs and Shurikans rush out of his eye, Kakashi manages to dodge most of them, however the last one catches him out and heads straight for his body*_

*Kakashi:* KAMUI!
_
*Kakashi Kamui's the shurikan however to his surprise another one comes rushing out of Obito's eye. Kakashi barely dodges that one*._
*
Kakashi in thought:* I wonder ... I'll have to time this perfectly.
_
*Obito warps towards Kakashi and kicks him in the stomach, he waves the Katon handsigns and fires one from a very close range. Killerbee comes to Kakashi's rescue and goes in the way setting the 8 tails alight*_

*8 Tails: *Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*Kakashi:* Bee..

*Obito:* How frustrating. Never mind.
_
*The 8 tails suddenly fires a small biju bomb towards Obito who uses his Kamui to absorb the attack*_

*Kakashi thinking:* Nows the time! 

_*Kakashi takes out the 4th's Kunai and throws towards a rock. As the kunai collides with the rock, its deflected and heads towards Kakashi's eye. Kakashi kamui's the Kunai heading towards him and the exact same Kunai comes out of Obito's eyes which is sucked back in as he's absorbing Bee's attack*
_
*Kakashi thinking:* As I thought. Our eyes are connected. My eyes are the entrance and his eyes are the exit. We both share that space time dimension as well. He didn't notice the Kunai coming out. We share a path when we both use Kamui.

_*Obito warps himself towards Bee and knees him in the face. As he's about to slice Bee with the shurikans in his head, Kakashi lightning attack and directs it towards Obito, who dodges away, Bee is saved but faints*._

*Obito:* Kakashi, I'm going to end this for once and for all. I'll see you in the illusion. We can live happily there.

*Kakashi:* Obito, you have become a fool and disillusioned. I'm going to end this and finish you!

*Obito:* ?!?! 

_*Flash back to Obito walking back towards Madara's lair holding Rin in his arms. His left eye suddenly blackens and sees the 4th Hokage smiling at him. In actuality,he witnesses what Kakashi is observing*_

_Flash back ends_

*Kakashi:* Obito, we are connected. For so long, I thought I was your eyes, showing you the world while your eyes protected me.

*Obito:* ...

*Kakashi:* I can no longer accept that role anymore, since we do not see eye to eye anymore. There is only one thing left to do.

*Obito:* You fool. When will you realize that your words are futile. 

_*Kakashi throws a Kunai towards Obito*_

*Obito: *Heh, do you really think this will work? What happened to the 'you finishing me once and for all'
_
*Obito warps the Kunai and as he does so, Kakashi charges up a chidori and thrusts it towards his own eye*_

*Obito:* ?!?!?!

_*As Kakashi's hand his about to pierce his own eye, Kakashi Kumai's his hand which begins to appear out of Obito's eye that was warping the Kunai thrown at him*_

*Obito:* What the hell are you doing ????!!!!!

_*The chidori expands and explodes, both Kakashi's and Obito's Kumai cease immediately. Kakashi loses his hand. A scene shows an outraged Obito and a calm Kakashi crouching and both placing their hands on their eyes*_

*Obito:* YOU FOOOOL!!!!!!!!!! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!!!! 

_*Kakashi removes his hand which shows that his sharingan is no more. It has been destroyed by the Chidori*_

_Last page shows Obito furious and crunching his teeth. His Rinnegan is pulsating while blood gushes out of the place where his Sharingan used to be._

*Kakashi:* Blindness may be our cure old friend. 

*END*


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 9, 2012)

their only connection is.. is that kakashi is gona smack that ass


----------



## Ghost14 (Nov 10, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Madara takes the offense, having quickly recovered from Gai's attack. "The kid really is something," he states as Susanoo grows around him. Gai rid himself and Bee of the restraints on them and Kakashi demotivates Obito by fighting on par with him.
> 
> "I AM THE JUGGERNAUT BITCH!" Naruto yells, throwing another full Kyuubi-mode attack. Madara's Susanoo parries the attack but using an underhanded tail lash, Kyuubi's shroud knocks Susanoo off balance, toppling it and momentarily exposing Madara himself.
> 
> ...



New and improved.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 10, 2012)

Hinata leaps in and saves Naruto's life again.

Why didn't I think of this earlier?


----------



## Itachisaywat (Nov 10, 2012)

Small dialogue prediction: 

> Madara keeps on beating up Naruto with technique after technique
Madara: Surely you must have felt the pain of this world, being a Jinchuriki. Banishment, exile from the lives and pity of others... the true face of this world.
Naruto: Heh...
Madara: ?
Naruto: I used to hate myself for being the Kyuubi's host, and secretly hated my parents for never being there to support me. It was.. gruesome. Nobody should have to deal with this pain. 
-Nagato flashback-
Naruto: ...But without pain, how can we truly grow up? In a world where everything is given to you, how can you mature!? The Sage picked the younger son to take the lead, what gives you the right to rule!
Madara: As the older generation, it is our responsibility to correct our younger sibling's mistakes... it's our duty to destroy this world, and create an utopia from its ruins!

/Madara attacks Naruto with a 1-shot KO move, but the Alliance arrives to help him

Half-assed it and left out other characters > dunno if I even want this to happen


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok, so sharingans became useless now in fight Kakashi/Obito.
 Kakashi - way more intelligent, knows more justsus (has infinite chakra) + has naruto on his side
 Obito - rinnegan and SHURIKENS...
 In my opinion since Obito doesn't use rinnegan (i think he cant) their fight wont last for too long. Madara will have to save the day... OR!... Juubi finally appears and... dunno what then


----------



## fromashesrise (Nov 10, 2012)

Prediction: Chapter 609 - Holding on

The Wood Dragon is stuck and can't move, Naruto is going toe to toe with Madara.

Madara: Ironic, this child the Kages were trying to protect is far stronger than they could hope to be.

Naruto: Shut your dumb mouth! *throws rasenshuriken*

Madara goes perfect Susanoo and the rsenshuriken does nothing. Naruto gasps hopeless

Madara: But...

*slams giant sword on the ground causing an earthquake*

... you're still no match for me.

Meanwhile Obito kicks Kakashi down. Kakashi can't get up at this point, 
Obito: Kakashi. To be honest I never planned to kill you.

Kakashi: !!

Obito: I was hoping to activate the infinite tsukuyomi on my own before you got here. But...

Kakashi: Obito... you..

Obito: Seeing you clinging to this pathetic world after knowing all it has dealt to us.... disgusts me. It makes me want to KILL you.

Kakashi: He sounds like... Sasuke... is this what Naruto will have to deal with? 

Naruto: I don't know who you are, but you're not going to lay one more finger on Kakashi-sensei you bastard!

Kakashi: Naruto, enough 

Kakashi tries to get up, but falls back, his pack carrying his ninja tools on his hip opens and the 4th Hokage's kunai that he was given as a gift back then falls on the ground.

Obito: hehehehe. Minato-sensei's kunai. How hilarious. It was supposed to protect you and look at it now, just a useless piece of junk given to you on a false promise of hope. 

Naruto: M-minato... sensei?!

Kakashi:... Obito... if you are the masked man, then the nine-tails

Naruto:... was YOU?!

Kurama (from inside Naruto): Yes... that kid took to control me then. That bastard was the one responsible for the attack on the village.

Obito: Hehehe. Naruto-kun, be rational. How could you sit there and accept the cards that were dealt to you. After all you've been through, after everything your incompetent father put you through - all for nothing. How could you possibly stand this world?

Naruto thinks back to what his mother and father told him

Naruto: You -

Kakashi: *getting up* that's enough Naruto, this is my fight. *poof*

Obito: A shadow clone?

Kakashi charges Obito from behind and raikiris him but slips right through, Obito grabs Kakashi by the shoulder and is about to slice Kakashi's head off with his shuriken.

Madara: It's over? That was easy. Now for the original.

Naruto's clone jumps through the smoke and wraps a chakra arm around the perfect Susanoo and somehow manages to find its way inside, grabbing Madara by the neck and flinging him face first into another chakra arm carrying a beast bomb... opposite panel Naruto manages to block Obito's attack on Kakashi while hitting Obito in the chest with a Rasengan

Naruto 1 over Madara's re-assembling body: If you hated this world so much

Naruto 2 over Obito: then you wouldn't be trying to hold onto it for so long either

Both Narutos: So cut the crap!

caption: is it over?!


----------



## -JT- (Nov 11, 2012)

Karin stealthily makes her way through the Lightning country in order to try and meet up with Suigetsu and Jugo, sleeping with soldiers along the way for money and information.


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Karin stealthily makes her way through the Lightning country in order to try and meet up with Suigetsu and Jugo,* sleeping with soldiers along the way for money and information*.



Lol, yes.

This is the type of ninja manga I want to read.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 11, 2012)

Jūbi revival?! 

That means Madara "we're still in time" to capture Bee and Naruto is over? As expected of the Plot


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2012)

Mickie said:


> Jūbi revival?!
> 
> That means Madara "we're still in time" to capture Bee and Naruto is over? As expected of the Plot



You say that until Madara seals the Hachibi away in an instant. Well, after Hachibi bro-fist Naruto for the final time.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 11, 2012)

^
Oh no,please,it's too cruel...poor Bee and Gyuuki...


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there anyone knows why we are not getting cover pages anymore?

By cover pages I mean this...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know but the last cover page was this one with kabuto
By cover pages I mean this....


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2012)

Kishi owes us a badass Naruto cover. Full Kyuubi Chakra Mode, of course.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 11, 2012)

I want an Obito cover without his mask


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2012)

I expect jubbi to be on the last page.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 11, 2012)

Is it comfirmed that juubi appears?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know, ask takl.


----------



## terk (Nov 11, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> [sp]*Chapter 609: Connection *
> *
> *Front cover shows a panel with Kakashi and Obito, with a caption saying, "The Connection"**
> 
> ...



Impressive! I hope it really happens this way


----------



## Addy (Nov 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi owes us a badass Naruto cover. Full Kyuubi Chakra Mode, of course.



oooooooooooooooor kakashi crying


----------



## OgreMagi (Nov 11, 2012)

Oroochimur;;  kukuku-im the final villain (fv) respsec me now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see Naruto and Kakashi rape Obito this week.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 11, 2012)

I know the Juubi is coming out this week, but I'm going to laugh if Kishi trolls us some how


----------



## Addy (Nov 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see Naruto and Kakashi rape Obito this week.



last time someone said kakashi or naruto are gonna rape obito/madara, gai raped madara while obito buttfucked kakashi sideways


----------



## CA182 (Nov 11, 2012)

Juubi's appears in all it's two page spread glory.

Kakashi kamui's that sh*t with plotchakra. Obito dies of chakra exhaustion kamuiing it back.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 11, 2012)

A giant wormhole opens in the sky and destroys the Naruverse because Kishi can't think of anything better to write 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CA182 (Nov 11, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> A giant *Kamui* wormhole opens in the sky and destroys the Naruverse because Kishi can't think of anything better to write
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



^Fixed...


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ^Fixed...



  Seems legit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2012)

Juubi comes in a tank


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> last time someone said kakashi or naruto are gonna rape obito/madara, gai raped madara while obito buttfucked kakashi sideways



Which means this week is the week.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 11, 2012)

I heard something about the Juubi appearing..Is this true?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2012)

i dont even get how the Juubi will appear 


imagine if Juubi actually gets revived without Obito or Madara being prepared, and it will be like...out of control fucking over everything around so everybody must team up to try to stop it


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont even get how the Juubi will appear
> 
> 
> imagine if Juubi actually gets revived without Obito or Madara being prepared, and it will be like...out of control fucking over everything around so everybody must team up to try to stop it



As long as it appears in a badass way I'm with Juubi showing up..

But it feels to early..

There is always the possibility that their plan would backfire considering the Juubi us the very creator of their world.

Madara isn't that OP to take on a god..

Madara is basically playing with fire.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> As long as it appears in a badass way I'm with Juubi showing up..
> 
> But it feels to early..
> 
> ...


i really think that this shit will backfire 

would be funny if Obito became its jinchuuriki, but Juubi took over, then it would be Madara+Juubi vs the world


----------



## NW (Nov 11, 2012)

*JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * 



Jeαnne said:


> i dont even get how the Juubi will appear


He'll get revived.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i really think that this shit will backfire
> 
> would be funny if Obito became its jinchuuriki, but Juubi took over, then it would be Madara+Juubi vs the world



Nah Obito is not worthy..

Madara on the other hand....

or they can both be Juubi's bitches.


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2012)

Wish I could put more stock in the preview. I've been waiting quite sometime to see the Juubi.


----------



## NW (Nov 11, 2012)

Obito will be the Juubi's jinchuriki. Just you wait.


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Obito will be the Juubi's jinchuriki. Just you wait.



Nope.

Madara or Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2012)

Im only considering Obito becoming Juubi's jinchuuriki because i think it would be more fun to see Madara+Juubi around than Madara as Juubi's jin


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 11, 2012)

Preview?

What Preview?

LINK NAO


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Preview?
> 
> What Preview?
> 
> LINK NAO



First page:



takL said:


> someone(not ohana) @ 2ch posted the preview
> "Finally 10b resurges!! and the fight between obito and kakshi will?!!"
> 
> edit: well actually ohana posted this in the first place. so its legit.


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> First page:



YES THE JUUBI ARRIVES friend

BRING ON WEDNESDAY


----------



## NW (Nov 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nope.
> 
> Madara or Sasuke.


Why would it be Sasuke? And Madara's OP enough already. 



Hossaim said:


> YES THE JUUBI ARRIVES friend
> 
> BRING ON WEDNESDAY


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Why would it be Sasuke? And Madara's OP enough already.




Obito want's Sasuke to fulfill some purpose, I don't know.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

We better see the jubbi this week.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Im only considering Obito becoming Juubi's jinchuuriki because i think it would be more fun to see Madara+Juubi around than Madara as Juubi's jin


I have the feeling that even if Obito became the Juubi Jinchuuriki and started swallowing oceans Madara still wouldn't be impressed.


----------



## Jad (Nov 12, 2012)

Come on Kishi, come on Gai, destroy that Sasunoo, do it for the fans! Imagine, Base Hirudora, destroys Sasunoo, Gai still fighting. That would be the perfect scenario for me. Man, it'd be like a dream.

    

SPRINGTIME OF YOUTH POWER!!!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2012)

nice preview but most seem to come true till a few chapters but i hope it is true i want to see it and who will become its jin obito or madara. but i thought it would not appear till the end of the years cliffhanger.


----------



## Ryopus (Nov 12, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Obito will be the Juubi's jinchuriki. Just you wait.



Yes, his name Tobi implied a jinchuriki.


----------



## Penance (Nov 12, 2012)

I predict seeing the ten tails...


----------



## British Reputation (Nov 12, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Why would it be Sasuke?




Because it'd be the only way to make the highly anticipated Naruto/Sasuke fight any type of match. Naruto dominates Sasuke right now.

But as this goes on I think Kishi will pull a DBZ and have them team up rather than fight.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 12, 2012)

Jad said:


> Come on Kishi, come on Gai, destroy that Sasunoo, do it for the fans! Imagine, Base Hirudora, destroys Sasunoo, Gai still fighting. That would be the perfect scenario for me. Man, it'd be like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> SPRINGTIME OF YOUTH POWER!!!



It'll be good for Lee, Neji and Tenten to fly in at this moment too.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 12, 2012)

I predict:

1. Juubi and "that" jutsu.
2. No rookies.
3. The boys are forever alone and go gay for each other.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 12, 2012)

....Obito? ...Madara? .......Sasuke?

It doesn't matter. They think they can control the Juubi? Don't make me laugh. 

Well... They can try. And they _will_ try. But noone can control the Juubi. In the end the Juubi will crush them like ants and take it's rightful place as this manga's final villain


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 12, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> *Naruto is clearing his throat*
> Obito:?
> *Obito charges at Naruto with a shurkien in his hand*
> *Naruto's Speech begins*
> ...



Spoilers


----------



## Mariko (Nov 12, 2012)

The one who can Tnj the 9 tails beasts, including the kyuubi, should be able to tnj the Juubi, no?

So my prediction is:

-Juubi appears

-Juubi roars

-Madara/Obito: this is the end for your pitiful and pathetic world hahaha! 

-Naruto asks: hey, dude, what's you'r real name?

-Juubi: ?!.....

-Juubi: you... brat... really want to know my name? This would be the first time someone would know...

-Naruto: yeah. I want. Let's be friend! My name is Naruto Uzumaki, and I'll be the next hokage!

-Juubi: 

-Juubi: my name is....

-Everybody: ???

-Juubi: Gangnam!

Juubi begins to dance with Naruto. 

Ans as Obito and Madara are still shocked, Juubi says: Don't be that killjoy men, c'mon...

Then Juubi genjutsu dem with his supa sharingan

Obito and Madara begin to dance too.

Naruto: yeah, I love you'r fighting style dude!

Kakashi/Ga?: we must admit, that Gangnam style! 

Chapter ends


----------



## ed17 (Nov 12, 2012)

Once revived, the juubi will be in the alliance side 
remember dat bijuu's high five with naruto? 

_"even if you are separated, you will be always together, and the day you will return to be one will, and differently from when you were inside me, follow a rightful path."_ Rikudo Sennin


----------



## Addy (Nov 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nope.
> 
> Madara or Sasuke.



i am just waiting for madara to be trolled so bad 

he has all the signs of  a villain who is gonna get trolled really fast. AKA,  a one time arc villain 

granted, he will lose but he WILL BE TROLLED. i mean, if tobi, the one who started the manga, got trolled. if kabuto was trolled. then...... what is left for madara.

i also predict no juubi.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 12, 2012)

I predict -
*
Juubi turns out to be a ten tailed dog.

It then becomes Naruto's bitch.
*

*_Ba dum tss_*


----------



## Mateush (Nov 12, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I predict -
> *
> Juubi turns out to be a ten tailed dog.
> 
> ...



Naruto plays fetch with Juubi. Sounds legit


----------



## CA182 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Naruto plays fetch with Juubi. Sounds legit



If the ten tails looks like this, I'd be cool with it playing fetch.
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 12, 2012)

The Ten Tails should be a dragon or a phenoix.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Nov 12, 2012)

CA182 said:


> If the ten tails looks like this, I'd be cool with it playing fetch.
> [sp][/sp]




But the Juubi will be blue, everyone knows this.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 12, 2012)

Most likely it looks like a humanoid just like the Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 12, 2012)

as expected, I knew jubi will coming and obito will get tnj


----------



## Ghost (Nov 12, 2012)

Sasuke and Pedosnake.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2012)

i think it would be interesting if who tries to take over the juubi cant handle it and it takes over. killing its potential host.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 12, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think it would be interesting if who tries to take over the juubi cant handle it and it takes over. killing its potential host.



That's exactly what I think will happen.


----------



## brozy (Nov 12, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I predict -
> *
> Juubi turns out to be a ten tailed dog.
> 
> ...



wait...ain't Kakashi ment to be the dog master? surely it should be his bitch then!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh man, you guys. 

Naruto preview says 10-tails will appear and people actually believe it.

Naruto previews, when they aren't completely useless, usually talk about something that happens in 2 or 3 chapters. Remember how about a year ago it mentioned Sakura and then she didn't show up for a few weeks? And we also got a "Madara and Sasuke...!?" preview over the summer that we all got really excited about but they never even met (...and still haven't met).

It's possible it will appear this chapter, but given previews' reputation for coming a few weeks earlier and/or saying random shit that we all know will happen _eventually_, I wouldn't take it too seriously.

/bubble-burster.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 12, 2012)

we will finally see the "ones who know all":

- the old toad sage
- the snake sage
- and the slug/hawk sage?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think it would be interesting if who tries to take over the juubi cant handle it and it takes over. killing its potential host.



The Juubi can really only be one of two things.

1) Like most all the other bijuu, which means it will act angry and hateful and evil, but deep down it just wants to be hugged.

2) It will be a raging, mindless, mass of hatred (probably like the 1-tail, but worse). 

Either way, I'm kind of anticipating it to be boring on its' own. If it's the former, it's doomed, and if it's the latter, I've never been a fan of largely-personality-less villains like that. 

The Juubi will be good with a host, but on its own I'm really not anticipating much. I'm leery to believe that Kishi can pull off a truly evil inhuman monster with any amount of character depth.


----------



## Kuro Okami (Nov 12, 2012)

Kakashi removes his mask, showing he has the lower part of Rin's face implanted.
He then french-kisses Obito for the rest of the chapter, effectively incapacitating him while the others tank edo-Madara.


----------



## Sniffers (Nov 12, 2012)

^ lolwtf 


I hope that doesn't happen though.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 12, 2012)

Kuro Okami said:


> Kakashi removes his mask, showing he has the lower part of Rin's face implanted.
> He then french-kisses Obito for the rest of the chapter, effectively incapacitating him while the others tank edo-Madara.



Sounds legit.

I would go forward:

Kakashi is actually Rin, who took kakashi's identity for the pnj.

The kakashi we saw raikiring rin was in fact a misanderstood from Obito who had a tear in his eye, tear wich had inverted the situation.

In fact, the present Kakashi is just Rin with kakashi's fake hairdo. 

She just cant hide her bitchy mouth...


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Honestly. I would prefer a few more chapters of fighting before the juubi comes in.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 12, 2012)

sakura and co. comes in to save the day?


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 12, 2012)

^It's not good idea+impossible since noone can last for so many years in transformation jutsu...

ps:
Any signs for early chapter? ^^


----------



## Sarry (Nov 12, 2012)

While it is impossible to see, I want Naruto and Co to actually be pushed back. 
It would make the fight more gruesome rather the usual stuff kishi does as of late[now 'motivated' by Naruto's Jargon, Kakashi will incapacitate Obito and Madara will be pushed into a corner somehow.]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 12, 2012)

i spy a juubi in the corner


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't see the pic.


----------



## Leptirica (Nov 12, 2012)

Sarry said:


> While it is impossible to see, I want Naruto and Co to actually be pushed back.
> It would make the fight more gruesome rather the usual stuff kishi does as of late[now 'motivated' by Naruto's Jargon, Kakashi will incapacitate Obito and Madara will be pushed into a corner somehow.]



I know exactly what you mean. I really want that, too.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 12, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> The Ten Tails should be a dragon or a phenoix.


Knowing Kishi it's probably gonna look like an evil wooden cyclops copy of Kurama. 



Pic related.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 12, 2012)

Kuro Okami said:


> Kakashi removes his mask, showing he has the lower part of Rin's face implanted...


i stopped reading here...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 12, 2012)

last panel of the last chapter


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

Just looked and saw nothing.


----------



## NW (Nov 12, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Just looked and saw nothing.


Look next to Naruto on the last page. You can se the Uchiha Keanjin thing that Obito made around Gedo.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, I was expecting jubbi to be bigger than that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2012)

Can someone post the pic and circle wtf they are talking about because I still see nothing. 


I'd still be surprised if the Juubi showed up this soon. It's going to be a weak half-assed thing without Hachibi and Kyuubi.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 12, 2012)

Addressing viewer comments and questions on Chapter 608 as well as speculating on the events of the next chapter.

[YOUTUBE]ccjzOyHnV68[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work: 


Do you think we'll see Gai's 8th Gate next chapter?


----------



## NW (Nov 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can someone post the pic and circle wtf they are talking about because I still see nothing.






> I'd still be surprised if the Juubi showed up this soon. It's going to be a weak half-assed thing without Hachibi and Kyuubi.


It still has all the other bijuu, though.


----------



## Addy (Nov 12, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> That is one disturbing prediction.



dude, the latest chapter was as good as filler to me  

i can ignore it and nothing would have changed


----------



## Escargon (Nov 12, 2012)

I sure hope he doesnt look like this..

But ill predict this anyways:


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2012)

Sure that's not just a weird art error like the random Christmas stocking next to Itachi when he was fighting Kabuto?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 12, 2012)

^ Is Kabuto not allowed to be festive? 

I predict nothing really happens and Juubi doesn't show.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 12, 2012)

Predicting that Obito vs. Datclone & Kakashi takes most of the panel time. Maybe they'll already manage to hit Obito again. Unfortunately I think it's a bit too early for Juubi to show it's face :/


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 12, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Predicting that Obito vs. Datclone & Kakashi takes most of the panel time. Maybe they'll already manage to hit Obito again. Unfortunately I think it's a bit too early for Juubi to show it's face :/



TakL said it's legit.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 12, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> TakL said it's legit.



Yeah I hope it happens but unfortunately previews are rarely very trustworthy.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 12, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah I hope it happens but unfortunately previews are rarely very trustworthy.



We will see tommorrow..


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 12, 2012)

hmm... whats wrong with that pic, cause i don't understand


----------



## CA182 (Nov 12, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> hmm... whats wrong with that pic, cause i don't understand



People don't want to believe it's the Gedo's seal thing?

I swear I've noticed that thing appearing everytime we see the fight. 

(I'd repost pages but I don't have time.)


Anyways moving away from the Juubi now. I predict Madara says Gai dances well.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 12, 2012)

CA182 said:


> People don't want to believe it's the Gedo's seal thing?
> 
> I swear I've noticed that thing appearing everytime we see the fight.
> 
> ...



Then he proceeds to do the gates as well..


----------



## Shattering (Nov 12, 2012)

I predict Itachi and Kabuto inside Izanami orrrrrr Sasuke and Pedosnake somewhere, Madara is boring  Kishi doesn't let him one-panel Naruto and the other fodders...

Madara is like a nuclear bomb, you have it, it's awesome and so fucking op, but you can't use it because it would be too much...


----------



## takL (Nov 12, 2012)

i predict obito tells that kakashis recollection of rin being killed in front of his eyes by kirigakure is a mere genjutsu he cast on him at there.




Naruto D. Luffy said:


> TakL said it's legit.


by legit i meant that its a legit wsj preview. please note


takL said:


> possibly yes but like Killer Zylos Wolf said those wsj previews arnt always about the next week.
> they kept saying 'war is imminent!' for a year or so till it finally happened.
> This time they say "10b resurges!" without "?" so its safe to say that well definitely see it one of these days.  before the end of the year hopefully.



im only a messenger so please dont kill me if it doesnt happen in the upcoming chap.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

I purdict an early chapter and more Madara shit stomping.


----------



## NW (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm gonna murder takL if Juubi doesn't appear this chapter. 

I mean it. 



Addy said:


> dude, the latest chapter was as good as filler to me
> 
> i can ignore it and nothing would have changed


Okay so a chapter showing Kakashi regaining his revolve and a chapter representing one of the *main* themes of the manga is filler. 

Some people..... 



Obd lurker said:


> Evil is annoying.


Yeah, but he's helpful.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 12, 2012)

No Juubi 
Naruto keeps yapping 
Kakashi keeps asking 
Obito keeps RinRinRinRinRinRin 
Bee keeps getting owned 
Gated Gai soloes 
Madara releases Bringer of Darkness, another jutsu of Hashirama 

YAMARAMA returns


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

Boo, I don't like your prediction.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 12, 2012)

If Juubi appears this chapter so I predict it can talk!


----------



## KevKev (Nov 12, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Boo, I don't like your prediction.



Sorry bro, but that's what you're gonna see on Tuesday Night


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

Nah, I predict madara figting and jubbi.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 12, 2012)

He posted a picture of Tobi spying on Kakashi when he was visiting someone's grave as a spoiler hint several weeks ago. 
And then the last chapter before the current one, we got Kakashi visiting Rin's grave while Obito was spying on him.


----------



## Jad (Nov 12, 2012)

I predict will start to see the Juubi form, but it won't actually come out this chapter. But we will see Gedomazo start to develop into it, and this chapter will *start the countdown* to the Juubi coming out. So every chapter so forth will have more bits of the Juubi developing.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 12, 2012)

takL said:


> i predict obito tells that kakashis recollection of rin being killed in front of his eyes by kirigakure is a mere genjutsu he cast on him at there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see..

Sorry..

It's just that we at the OBD have been waiting for months for this special moment..


----------



## Klue (Nov 12, 2012)

Naruto will force Madara to reveal his right and left eye Mangekyou powers. I've waited long enough.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 12, 2012)

KAKASHI10 predicts:

- Kishi swich to the alliance running and thinking FLASHBACKS of Naruto. for the entire chapter


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2012)

Shut up about Evil and spoilers, guys. Bitching will not change a thing and you're just going to get banned if you keep it up.



Mateush said:


> If Juubi appears this chapter so I predict it can talk!



Where is the logic in this?



Klue said:


> Naruto will force Madara to reveal his right and left eye Mangekyou powers. I've waited long enough.



So your impatience over-rides your desire for the character to stay in the manga long enough to fight Sasuke and/or be the FV? 

I oughtta neg you, Klue.


----------



## Klue (Nov 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So your impatience over-rides your desire for the character to stay in the manga long enough to fight Sasuke and/or be the FV?
> 
> I oughtta neg you, Klue.



He can still reveal new Rinnegan abilities. You know, ocular power above those he wielded during VOTE. 

It's called, "savin' the best for last."


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

Madara has so much shit left to show, rinnegan, ems justus,  other wood justus.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> He can still reveal new Rinnegan abilities. You know, ocular power above those he wielded during VOTE.
> 
> It's called, "savin' the best for last."



I'd rather have him Sharingan-face-off with Sasuke.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

Madara should get into a fight with sasuke where both use their ms abilties.


----------



## Klue (Nov 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'd rather have him Sharingan-face-off with Sasuke.



Susanoo vs Susanoo, I'll pass.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Susanoo vs Susanoo, I'll pass.



There wouldn't even be a point to that because Sasuke using a PS straight away is a tad unlikely, and Madara's would just curbstomp anything less than another one. 

I want to see Madara's genjutsu capabilities. But against a fellow genjutsu master.


----------



## Stratogabo (Nov 12, 2012)

I think the Juubi will be finally reborn by the last chapter of the year.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Susanoo vs Susanoo, I'll pass.


Better than deathstare though


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

U guys underestimate susano vs susano.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> There wouldn't even be a point to that because Sasuke using a PS straight away is a tad unlikely, and Madara's would just curbstomp anything less than another one.
> 
> I want to see Madara's genjutsu capabilities. *But against a fellow genjutsu master.*



but would that not be madara vs itachi not vs sasuke if you want a genjutsu master? and he is dead so it won't happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 12, 2012)

imagine, 2 giant flying susanoos getting it on


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

Talk about cool .


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 12, 2012)

Stratogabo said:


> I think the Juubi will be finally reborn by the last chapter of the year.



On the contrary - I think we'll get the Juubi now, but the Alliance at the end of the year


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah me too.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 12, 2012)

I predict more Kakashi flashbacks!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2012)

i think sasuke and madara will not meet i think this is gonna be more a fight between the losers of the VOTE and obssessors of the winner of the VOTE.

i want to see the juubi i think it will somehow regenerate the chakra from the hachibi and juubi doubt kishi will make it weak and have naruto lose the kyuubi don't think it will happen. i think something like it can regenerate the chakra of the bijuu kinda like cell could get back to his perfect form even after losing 18 because its cells/dna remember the form or whatever.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2012)

Gabe said:


> but would that not be madara vs itachi not vs sasuke if you want a genjutsu master? and he is dead so it won't happen.



Sasuke is now the closest we have.

In all honesty, I just want to see them meet. There's been too much buildup there.



Jeαnne said:


> imagine, 2 giant flying susanoos getting it on



This can be taken one of two ways and considering who said it, I'm going to assume it's not fighting.


----------



## Klue (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine, 2 giant flying susanoos getting it on



Coming from you I don't know what I'm suppose to imagine.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 13, 2012)

I predict obito trying to hurt nardo and co. and failing.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 13, 2012)

I predict Naruto saying something stupid and cheesy like "I'm gonna be Hokage!"


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Susanoo vs Susanoo, I'll pass.



[YOUTUBE]GvsU5k4_k0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talis (Nov 13, 2012)

lol Susanoo vs Susanoo, will be something like Pok?mon vs Pok?mon.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Nov 13, 2012)

loool3 said:


> lol Susanoo vs Susanoo, will be something like Pok?mon vs Pok?mon.



Metapod VS Metapod, but with spiky, weird black haired Power Rangers inside.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 13, 2012)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Metapod VS Metapod, but with spiky, weird black haired Power Rangers inside.



"Harden! Harden...!"


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Nov 13, 2012)

You OWE me some Orochimaru, Kishi.
Don't make me kick you in the ding-hy


----------



## Mateush (Nov 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where is the logic in this?



My gut feeling. It would make sense if considering he has humanoid body and was literal god. Would be interesting see him talking to Madara and the others.


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2012)

Why are people saying "I guess the chapter didn't come out today..." Of course not. Why *would* it come out today? 



Mateush said:


> My gut feeling. It would make sense if considering he has humanoid body and was literal god. Would be interesting see him talking to Madara and the others.


That would be stupid as fuck. 

Besides, he's already a literal god whether he's humanoid or not. What the hell does being humanoid have to do with being a god anyway?


----------



## Mateush (Nov 13, 2012)

No i mean his body might be much like human so it doesnt hinder him to use speeche in the same way as humans. Wouldnt that not be badass if he can talk?

Edit: note that i want him be a intelligent being. I dont understand certain people here want him roarr all the time


----------



## Escargon (Nov 13, 2012)

Juubis cloths and bodystyle is of a monk, hes even sitting and meditating.

Propably some cyclop-giant-tree hybrid.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 13, 2012)

Now that i think about it maybe gedo mazo is not just wood but petrified from senjutsu or something like that. His natural body might has skin


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Juubis cloths and bodystyle is of a monk, hes even sitting and meditating.
> 
> Propably some cyclop-giant-tree hybrid.






The Juubi is Hashirama's true form.

Would explain Madara's interests.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 13, 2012)

I predict another chapter with little to no plot progression. Still no sign of the alliance.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 13, 2012)

The last time we saw the Alliance army was chapter 573 however Kakashi, Gai and Madara were able to magically appear in the battlefield.

Kishimoto's logic is amazing.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 13, 2012)

Sakura and the alliance will run into Oro and team Hawk

Gai goes 8 gates


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 13, 2012)

Kakashi goes 8 gates
Gai spams Kamui
Naruto gets pwned 
Killer Bee attempts talk no jutsu on Obito
The alliance arrive and use 1000 different chuunin level jutsus on Madara, using the power of will of fire and love and peace he is defeated


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]GvsU5k4_k0U[/YOUTUBE]



lol, do not want.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 13, 2012)

So not interested in seeing Susanoo VS Susanoo. I'm not interested in Susanoo VS Kurama either.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke is now the closest we have.
> 
> In all honesty, I just want to see them meet. There's been too much buildup there.



Agree  

Sasuke: Madara, I will stop you to fulfill the will of my brother.
Madara: I'm the strongest Uchiha, you don't stand a chance.
Sasuke: Not even close to Itachi, bitch 

Panel of Naruto with a smile while he remembers the "crowjob".
Naruto: Dat Itachi 

Madara:  fuck it I'm done with you guys.

Madara obliterates the world after raping Sasuke.

End of the Manga...


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 13, 2012)

i predict kakashi using more plot induced chakra to remain in the battle.

kakashi and naruto will use a rasengan + raikari + kamui combo that will later be explained that it works on both dimensions simultaneously.

at the end we see a sasuke + orochimaru money shot pose


----------



## CA182 (Nov 13, 2012)

We need more posts in here...

So I predict Meteor Madara returns. 

Note - Meteor Madara is 100% prooved
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah. Naruto solos.


----------



## Talis (Nov 13, 2012)

CA182 said:


> We need more posts in here...
> 
> So I predict Meteor Madara returns.
> 
> ...


So Madara travels on his meteor?
Cool.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 13, 2012)

loool3 said:


> So Madara travels on his meteor?
> Cool.



Mercenary Tao Style. 



EDIT

I predict Gai starts using video game moves on Madara. Like his "Burning Slap of Youth."


----------



## ch1p (Nov 13, 2012)

CA182 said:


> We need more posts in here...
> 
> So I predict Meteor Madara returns.
> 
> ...



Speaking of dat meteor, at the time I thought Tsunade was going to split it in half with punchy punchy like an extreme MOFO. In the end it was her who got split in half. I want to see such a thing occurring. Either Gai or Sakura, step right up and do eeet.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

CA182 said:


> We need more posts in here...
> 
> So I predict Meteor Madara returns.
> 
> ...



What kind of jutsu was that? :sanji


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> What kind of jutsu was that? :sanji



that's just how he lands


----------



## Xin (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> What kind of jutsu was that? :sanji



Nobody really knows that. But I'm curious too. Propably just very high speed.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> What kind of jutsu was that? :sanji



Plot Style - Summoning no Jutsu!


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 13, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Plot Style - Summoning no Jutsu!




Now that I think about it, can't Madara teleport/"coffin" himself anywhere he wants? Considering that he pretty much hijacked himself and became both the controller and the summoned ET. Really, if it was true, we could see the broken variant of pseudo-reverse summoning.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> What kind of jutsu was that? :sanji


Falling in style


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> What kind of jutsu was that? :sanji


Dynamic Entry. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara's gonna use the 8th gate


----------



## CA182 (Nov 13, 2012)

I predict Obito yet again ignores the Rinnegan in his left eye.

Also I predict Madara has copied Naruto's rasengan and proceeds to F*ck Naruto up with it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 13, 2012)

Well my prediction for Naruto Manga 609 ! 

1) More talk no jutsu for Obito and Kakashi ( Some flashbacks of Rin )
2) Naruto geting serious in the battle and trying to push back Madara...
3) Guy goes crazy and its about to use the eight gates !...
4) Madara is still enjoying the battle with his jutsu's 
5) Killer bee will try to help Naruto somehow !
6) Last page Guy is in the eight gates and uses a taijutsu move like Hirodora on the wood dragon and on the Susanoo

The END


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 13, 2012)

I just hope the name "Rin" doesnt fall in this chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 13, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I just hope the name "Rin" doesnt fall in this chapter



Skip the flashbacks of rin and obito panels when he talks it will make you feel the manga much better !


----------



## Addy (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> What kind of jutsu was that? :sanji



incredible hulk, kratos style 

i predict juubi trolling both madara and tobi telling them that they were soiled by senju DNA and he needs pure uchiha. 

the forums rage again with a "another villain wanting sasuke's ass" "just name sasuke it already' 'madara and tobi suck".


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> incredible hulk, kratos style
> 
> i predict juubi trolling both madara and tobi telling them that they were soiled by senju DNA and he needs pure uchiha.
> 
> the forums rage again with a "another villain wanting sasuke's ass" "just name sasuke it already' 'madara and tobi suck".



Worst prediction I have ever read.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 13, 2012)

Just watch Madara use the 8th gate just for the lolz..


----------



## Lovely (Nov 13, 2012)

We'll probably get a full fighting chapter - not really my favorite.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely said:


> We'll probably get a full fighting chapter - not really my favorite.



Lol, why? Should be awesome, especially if Kishi bombs us with new jutsu and feats.


----------



## Addy (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, why? Should be awesome, especially if Kishi bombs us with new jutsu and feats.



just keep naruto, kakashi, and tobi silent this chapter with gai and madara doing the talk and i will give it a 10 



nah, to be honest, i am getting sick of this fight. not because it sucks but because i am being teased with juubi...... 



Klue said:


> Worst prediction I have ever read.



therefore, kishi will do it because _*you *_hate it


----------



## Sarry (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> What kind of jutsu was that? :sanji





CA182 said:


> Plot Style - Summoning no Jutsu!



Madara recognized that rocks were fatal and dangerous to Uchihas. 
So he started to pretend like he was a rock. Not very imaginative but it should work wonders against fellow uchihas  


So if Obito or Itachi faced Madara, rock-Madara would dominate almost immediately.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, why? Should be awesome, especially if Kishi bombs us with new jutsu and feats.



There's a chance the new jutsu and feats are overpowered shit and no one should give a shit about it. A whole new chapter about Gai and his badass nunchunks? Fuck Yeah. Susano growing an extra arm and Naruto getting a new Kurama mode? Fuck No.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

ch1p said:


> There's a chance the new jutsu and feats are overpowered shit and no one should give a shit about it. A whole new chapter about Gai and his badass nunchunks? Fuck Yeah. Susano growing an extra arm and Naruto getting a new Kurama mode? Fuck No.



Anything new is good to me.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, why? Should be awesome, especially if Kishi bombs us with new jutsu and feats.



I prefer when the storyline progresses rather than seeing back-to-back battle.


----------



## Addy (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I prefer when the storyline progresses rather than seeing back-to-back battle.


this is called padding 

kishi is gonna prolong this fight until the end of this year with juubi's revival. why do you think obito's falshback is one of the worst flashbacks of all time? it is filled with filler to the teeth. why do you think last chapter was filler like?.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, why? Should be awesome, especially if Kishi bombs us with new jutsu and feats.



Same here, bro. I want to see new jutsu from one or more of these guys.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 13, 2012)

Spoiler just sent to me, i'll re post it for now

Chapter 609: "Kakashi's ascension"

*Scene starts with a bleeding Kakashi holding his mouth staring at Obito*

*Kakashi thinking* "Obito my friend, i'm sorry about Rin, i cared for her, you and sensai as well, but this must end"

Obito "Kakashi, now you see how your efforts are futile, join my side and we shall see Rin and Yondiame again"

Naruto "Da.. Da... my father?!?!?"

Kakashi "Yes naruto, Obito, I and Rin, were a 3 person team led by your father. Before he died he swore we would never say a word about this to you"

Naruto "Why Kakashi sensai"

Kakashi "To protect you"

*Kakashi thinking* "To protect you one last time Naruto, sensai, Rin, and even you Obito, i must use a new technique i learned some time ago"

*Kakashi stands tall crossed his arms across his shoulder and erupts a roar loud enough to shake the battleground*

*Kakashi is enveloped in a fiery red chakra, his hair stands straight and his pupils are pitch black*

Madara "This power, gigantic"

Naruto "Sensai, this chakra, it's even stronger than my own"

Bee "Wow, this guy's ki can reach the sky"

Obito "Kakashi, show me what you can do"

Shika's dad "Incredible, this chakra i never felt anything like this, is this Naruto? no stronger. Who could this be?"

Mysterious figure in heaven "Good Kakashi, just like our training, channel your anger/rage

Gai "Kakashi's using the technique we learned back then......."

*Flashback to the 3 year time skip, Kakashi and Gai set off on a journey to become stronger, they reach a mysterious room, and enter the room. It's nothing but a vast opening, kakashi and gai are immediately pinned to the ground*

Gai "AAAAAAA, i'm totally stuck and can't move, what's going on"

Kakashi "I'm not sure gai, i can't move either, is this the end"

*mysterious voice* "HMPPPH stop complaining, it's only 20X the normal gravity in this place from where you call "home".

*mysterious voice* "So you come here to get stronger, well your in luck, 1 week training in this place will feel like 20 of your earth years. If you're good enough i might teach each of you your own secret technique"

Kakashi "I'm ready"

Gai "ETERNAL YOUTH!!!!!"

*The mysterious figure shadow encompasses the room. he has black spiky hair, and an orange jumpsuit/gi with the words "hope" patched across his left chest*

Mysterious figure "you can call me......."

*Flashback ends*

*Scene switched back to the fight*

Kakashi "OBITO!!!! I will kill you"

*before Obito can speak, kakashi instantly appears behind Obito and punches him into 100 rocks*

*Obito is lying and in pain*

Obito "without my ability to phase i'd be dead"

*Kakashi instantly appears in front of Obito who was punched 500KM away*

Obito "FASTER THAN LIGHT?" It's impossible

*Kakashi punches obito 500 times in under 1 second and knocks him into the air*

Obito "I can't win here, he's faster and stronger than before, but why. This Ki is something i never felt before either"

Gai "This technique amplifies one power, speed and strength to up to 20X the normal human limit, but it has a weakness if the fight isn't finish quick"

*Kakashi's hearts skips 3 beat's and his muscle in his shoulder begins tearing*

Kakashi "GUAAAA, just like sensai said if i don't finish this quick this technique will be the end of me. I must focus"

*Kakashi telepathically speaking to Gai* "Use your technique and finish Madara with Naruto"

Gai "Understood"

*Gai bites his arm and uses the blood to summon a hawk*

*Gai rides the hawks 350 feet above Edo Madara and prepares his technique*

*Gai raises both hands high to the sky*

Gai "Forest, trees, water, humans, all things with good will, lend me your energy to defeat this menance"

*Suddenly an orange sphere appears above Gai and continues getting larger*

Gai "This won't be enough, need more energy, Naruto.... please lend me your POWERR"

*Naruto creates a SM clone that jumps 450 feet into the air and inside the sphere to where it disperses and the sphere is not 1000 diameters big*

Gai "Madara, EAT THIS AND DIE!!!!!!!!!"

*Gai uses a secret technique to instantly teleport himself, naruto, and bee away from Madara as he's encompassed by the energy sphere*

Madara "Hmmm let's see what i can NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

*Madara is being overwhelmed by the  technique, is this the end of the fight?"

Naruto "Mite Gai, what are yours and kakashi's techniques called"

*Kakashi, to win i have to take my level higher*

Kakashi "KAOKEN X 15!!!!!"

Gai "SPIRIT BOMB!!!"

Mysterious figure "good job, let's see if your training pays off"

*chapter ends with spread of the 2 techniques in color*


----------



## Sarry (Nov 13, 2012)

that's a nifty spoiler.


Still I am waiting for Akatuski tank to make another appearance.


----------



## kiroisenko (Nov 13, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> [sp]Spoiler just sent to me, i'll re post it for now
> 
> Chapter 609: "Kakashi's ascension"
> 
> ...


You've gotta be kidding me.


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> this is called padding
> 
> kishi is gonna prolong this fight until the end of this year with juubi's revival. why do you think obito's falshback is one of the worst flashbacks of all time? it is filled with filler to the teeth. why do you think last chapter was filler like?.


So basically, you want a manga comprised of nothing but fighting. That would be the shittiest story ever. 

Storytelling and the plot actually getting somewhere is not "padding" or "filler".


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

No Worries said:


> So basically, you want a manga comprised of nothing but fighting. That would be the shittiest story ever.
> 
> Storytelling and the plot actually getting somewhere is not "padding" or "filler".



He's saying, that the rest of the chapters this year will be filled with padding, until the revival of the Juubi. It's return will push the story's plot forward.

If the preview comes through this week, we're only hours away from its revival.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys..... we need to prepare for it..... genjutsu... its coming...


----------



## Frosch (Nov 13, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> *Scene starts with a bleeding Kakashi holding his mouth staring at Obito*



He was last seen with Raikiri activated, did he offpanel raikiri his face!?



jplaya2023 said:


> *Kakashi thinking* "Obito my friend, i'm sorry about Rin, i cared for her, you and sensai as well, but this must end"



SENSAI?
SENSALI?
MENSALI? HOYLSHITOMGWTFOOOMG



jplaya2023 said:


> *Kakashi thinking* "To protect you one last time Naruto, sensai, Rin, and even you Obito, i must use a new technique i learned some time ago"



LOL BS



jplaya2023 said:


> *before Obito can speak, kakashi instantly appears behind Obito and punches him into 100 rocks*
> 
> *Obito is lying and in pain*
> 
> Obito "without my ability to phase i'd be dead"



loluchiharocks



jplaya2023 said:


> Obito "I can't win here, he's faster and stronger than before, but why. This Ki is something i never felt before either"



You meant chakra




jplaya2023 said:


> *Gai bites his arm and uses the blood to summon a hawk*



Sasuke is no longer relavant to the manga and has been replaced by Gai



jplaya2023 said:


> Gai "Forest, trees, water, humans, all things with good will, lend me your energy to defeat this menance"
> 
> *Suddenly an orange sphere appears above Gai and continues getting larger*
> 
> Gai "This won't be enough, need more energy, Naruto.... please lend me your POWERR"



GENKI DAMA NO JUTSU



jplaya2023 said:


> Madara "Hmmm let's see what i can NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"
> 
> *Madara is being overwhelmed by the  technique, is this the end of the fight?"



oh no, I'm gonna have to regen again!



jplaya2023 said:


> Kakashi "KAOKEN X 15!!!!!"
> 
> Gai "SPIRIT BOMB!!!"
> 
> ...



A++ would read again


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I prefer when the storyline progresses rather than seeing back-to-back battle.


I have to agree, one more chapter of fighting, then actual plot progression works for me.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

We need a fight happy chapter - two in a row, even. After that debacle which was the Kabuto vs Uchiha brother battle, a ton of missed action during the Gokage fight and finally, Obito's flashback, I'm in need of some serious action.


----------



## Talis (Nov 13, 2012)

Chapter starts with Uchiha's firewall disintegrating, a giant Juubi is doing a handstand, RS is floating out of the Gedou Mazou's ass while the Gedou Mazou is in the handstand position.
RS is looking at Madara's face and starts singing ''we are family''.
True story.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd be fine with anything happening this chapter as long as the Juubi appears at the end. Even if it does appear this chapter, chances are we're only gonna get a silhouette with the giant Sharinnegan eye though followed by a scene switch.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I'd be fine with anything happening this chapter as long as the Juubi appears at the end. Even if it does appear this chapter, chances are we're only gonna get a silhouette with the giant Sharinnegan eye though followed by a scene switch.



10 bucks says Juubi didn't possess a doujutsu. No way am I losing three bets in a row. 

Rikudou had that fool sitting Indian style:


*Spoiler*: _Juubi_ 





*Spoiler*: _Vol 50, Page 75_ 









*Spoiler*: _Vol 54, Page 107_


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't wait til' the chapter. Finally, at long last, the Ten Tailed Rabbit shall appear. 



Klue said:


> 10 bucks says Juubi didn't possess a doujutsu. No way am I losing three bets in a row.
> 
> Rikudou had that fool sitting Indian style:
> 
> ...


Are those rabbit legs I see?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rikudou had that fool sitting Indian style:


I dunno Klue. Maybe, maybe not. 

Rikudou had his sword drawn like he was getting ready to fight that monster. 

If he had already subdued it then I don't see a reason to have the sword out at all, since Rikudou is a man of peace.


----------



## Talis (Nov 13, 2012)

Juubi might be a giant Zetsu with horns.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I dunno Klue. Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> Rikudou had his sword drawn like he was getting ready to fight that monster.
> 
> If he had already subdued it then I don't see a reason to have the sword out at all, since Rikudou is a man of peace.



While the Juubi is sitting there Indian Style?


----------



## 8 (Nov 13, 2012)

i predict some cheesy naruto dialogues.


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyway, I really wonder what the Juubi could ACTUALLY be. 

What are those wierd spider leg things coming out of his torso?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 13, 2012)

It's be better if RS didn't have any magic eyes or bloodline and was still able to go toe to toe with the Juubi

More hype


----------



## Ricky Sen (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> While the Juubi is sitting there Indian Style?



Maybe the Juubi held Rikudou below regard. He's probably just chilling in the lotus position for lulz.

Plus Gedo Mazou choose to sit like that too, so he might just find it comfortable.

Juubi's just chillin' out maxin' relaxin all cool.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Ricky Sen said:


> Maybe the Juubi held Rikudou below regard. He's probably just chilling in the lotus position for lulz.
> 
> Plus Gedo Mazou choose to sit like that too, so he might just find it comfortable.
> 
> Juubi's just chillin' out maxin' relaxin all cool.



Gedo Mazou chooses to or the Rinnegan user in control of it forces it to?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, why? Should be awesome, especially if Kishi bombs us with new jutsu and feats.



i agree action chapters are great 

also i wonder if madara will say anything about the 8 gates after gai used the afternoon tiger maybe he has seen it in the past. have always wonder where they came from. if i had to get would not be surprised if shodai could use them


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> While the Juubi is sitting there Indian Style?


Bijuus love to solo villages while sitting Indian Style. 

He makes tons of clones that transform into rocks while in sage mode.

He makes tons of clones that transform into rocks while in sage mode.

The first link is after Minato cancelled Obito's summoning contract, so it sits like that even while not subdued.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Bijuus love to solo villages while sitting Indian Style.
> 
> He makes tons of clones that transform into rocks while in sage mode.
> 
> He makes tons of clones that transform into rocks while in sage mode.



Alright, you win this round.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 13, 2012)

Juubi was probably just chillin' out meditating until Rikudo showed up and started poking him with his sword.

Rikudo: Hey..hey...wake up. Fight me!


----------



## Mansali (Nov 13, 2012)

If Naruto does not beat Madara, I am running away to North Korea. A promise of a lifetime!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 13, 2012)

So tonight we have 
A- The aliance runing to naruto
B- KAKASHI trying TNJ
C- MADARA facepalming of this people and how they became ninja. 
D- Tsunade liking her tits to revive the kages

you choose.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 13, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> So tonight we have
> 
> *D- Tsunade liking her tits to revive the kages*
> 
> you choose.



I wouldn't mind if this happens...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 13, 2012)

Shattering said:


> I wouldn't mind if this happens...



me neither


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, why? Should be awesome, especially if Kishi bombs us with new jutsu and feats.



Considering that the focus is a fight involving Naruto, Kakashi, and Obito, do you really think we're going to be "bombed with new jutsu and feats"?


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Considering that the focus is a fight involving Naruto, Kakashi, and Obito, do you really think we're going to be "bombed with new jutsu and feats"?



From RikudouMadara, anything is possible. 

The rest? No.


----------



## Talis (Nov 13, 2012)

Juubi appears, Rookies appears also.
Juubi uses Juubidama and 1 panels all Rookies.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Juubi appears, Rookies appears also.
> Juubi uses Juubidama and 1 panels all Rookies.



An example of a feel good prediction that will never prove true.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 13, 2012)

All this Juubi talk has got me thinking. 

I wonder if Madara could use Perfect Susano'o as Armor for his tailed beast form if he becomes the Juubi Jinchurikki. The Juubi does look fairly humanoid after all.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd prefer it if a misdirected bijuu-dama from the KYUUBI killed the rookies. 



Klue said:


> From RikudouMadara, anything is possible.
> 
> The rest? No.



Exactly, but he's not the central fight. He may show one new jutsu, seeing as he has an endless amount and he rarely reuses them, but everyone else involved just uses the same junk over and over.

Obito, Kakashi, and Naruto....


----------



## Talis (Nov 13, 2012)

Chapter starts with the backstory of Mito and Hashirama, we see Mito holding up a baby with Tenten's face, Mito comments on her that they look exactly the same.
Tenten looks at Madara and screams; i am Tenten Uzumaki and suddenly she awakens the Rinnegan.
Madara starts sweating and says; You are Hashirama's kid?!
Tenten uses Shunshin no jutsu and flicks behind Madara's ass, she puts her hands in Madara's ass and screams ''Preta path''', we'll see a crap of a seize about 2m coming out of the ass with Madara's intestines on it.
Madara; So thats the true power of Hashirama's wood.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> All this Juubi talk has got me thinking.
> 
> I wonder if Madara could use Perfect Susano'o as Armor for his tailed beast form if he becomes the Juubi Jinchurikki. The Juubi does look fairly humanoid after all.



Would be pretty cool if Madara would condense his Perfect Susanoo, similar to a Full Jinchuuriki's Version 2 state.

But then again, if anyone deserves this type of ability, it would be Naruto. What if he built himself armor using Sage Chakra?

Sounds pretty awesome, doesn't it?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 13, 2012)

You can bet Madara will say Naruto is good

But he ain't as good as Hashirama


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> You can bet Madara will say Naruto is good
> 
> But he ain't as good as Hashirama



Nonsense.

That's only half-a-step up from the Kages. At the very least, Naruto will match Hashirama in Madara's mind - securing his place as the lead ninja to carry on Hashirama's will.

Like Obito said.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> That's only half-a-step up from the Kages. At the very least, Naruto will match Hashirama in Madara's mind - securing his place as the lead ninja to carry on Hashirama's will.
> 
> Like Obito said.



I doubt Naruto will care for such comments though. Hashirama's will means nothing to him.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 13, 2012)

mayumi said:


> I doubt Naruto will care for such comments though. Hashirama's will means nothing to him.


"Hashirama's will" is the Will of Fire, which Naruto values greatly.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

mayumi said:


> I doubt Naruto will care for such comments though. Hashirama's will means nithing to him.



But the reader will.

It will let us know beyond a doubt, that Naruto's power is on par with or beyond the power Hashirama and Madara commanded at VOTE. Only Rikudou is greater than them, or so we're lead to believe.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'd prefer it if a misdirected bijuu-dama from the KYUUBI killed the rookies. l


Lol:

​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

^ YES! AHAHAHAHA!



Klue said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> That's only half-a-step up from the Kages. At the very least, Naruto will match Hashirama in Madara's mind - securing his place as the lead ninja to carry on Hashirama's will.
> 
> Like Obito said.



He may match Hashirama in his mind, but never in his heart, and we all know what prevails in this manga.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He may match Hashirama in his mind, but never in his heart, and we all know what prevails in this manga.



There is still time for that. 




Wait! No, no. Eww, no.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 13, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Lol:
> 
> ​


Kishi please


----------



## Jad (Nov 13, 2012)

I predict me going nuts for better or worse xD


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

My one desire for this chapter is to see one or both of Madara's remaining Mangekyou abilities. If his Mangekyou affords him so control over time/space, I'm going to lawl for reasons only a select few would know. 

*cough, cough* Ninja Storm Generations *cough, cough*


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 13, 2012)

/\ yeah , i wanna see too


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

I still want to wait to see his Sharingan moves. 



Klue said:


> There is still time for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Klue ships really nasty shotacon pairings.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> My one desire for this chapter is to see one or both of Madara's remaining Mangekyou abilities.



If we're lucky we might see one of his remaining Mangekyou techniques.  I just have the feeling that we'll seem them after Tobi is defeated.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> /\ yeah , i wanna see too



One eye allowed him to reverse time and replay an event, but what of the other?

For some reason, I find myself hoping that it wasn't something the anime team or developers came up with.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2012)

i think madaras other 2 MS techs will end up being jutsus based on other Japanese gods  so what is left anyone know. one maybe genjutsu and the other who knows. i really think one could be a space time jutsu minato seemed to hint that but it may have been a translation error.


----------



## CopyNinja93 (Nov 13, 2012)

I always that might have been a demonstration of Madara's precognition with Sharingan rather than manipulating space and time.

We'll see though, I wouldn't be surprised if one of his techs did do that. Sharingan can do basically everything else at this point


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> My one desire for this chapter is to see one or both of Madara's remaining Mangekyou abilities. If his Mangekyou affords him so control over time/space, I'm going to lawl for reasons only a select few would know.
> 
> *cough, cough* Ninja Storm Generations *cough, cough*



Kishi already said Madara didn't have S/T jutsu when he fought Hashi. In the same fanbook where he revealed the Kage's names.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Kishi already said Madara didn't have S/T jutsu when he fought Hashi. In the same fanbook where he revealed the Kage's names.



I thought he was referring to Obito's ocular power specifically?


----------



## navy (Nov 13, 2012)

Sage chakra to counter mokuton dragon?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> I thought he was referring to Obito's ocular power specifically?



Well all the translations I saw just said S/T and I thought that too at first but maybe it wasn't just focusing on Obito's


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

navy said:


> Sage chakra to counter mokuton dragon?



Would Hashirama's Wood Techniques, really need to balance Nature's Energy?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 13, 2012)

I want to see back Son-Goku. He's the coolest looking Bijuu.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Well all the translations I saw just said S/T and I thought that too at first but maybe it wasn't just focusing on Obito's



That's fine, then.

My interest doesn't wane even if that ability was created for the anime-short. Guess we should only hope for two abilities, or an ability, we haven't seen before.


----------



## yurilandia (Nov 13, 2012)

Spoiler!

◆Kaze/dDnrcMd
 十尾のようなものが出た


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 13, 2012)

yurilandia said:


> Spoiler!
> 
> ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd
> 十尾のようなものが出た



From quick glance I can see "Juubi" at the beginning.

The web translation is



> Like tail came out ten



Not holding my breath though, trip doesn't belong to Ohana or T, unless this Kaze guy is a reliable spoiler provider that I don't know about?


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

yurilandia said:


> Spoiler!
> 
> ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd
> 十尾のようなものが出た







			
				Google Translator said:
			
		

> Like tail came out ten



Someone could have easily constructed this "spoiler" from the preview.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

Ten-tails comes out.


Same thing as the preview.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 13, 2012)

yurilandia said:


> Spoiler!
> 
> ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd
> 十尾のようなものが出た



so obito finally summons the juubi?... it's fake, kishi already forgot what a juubi is


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yess please Juubi.


----------



## yurilandia (Nov 13, 2012)

Zzzz Kaze always brings real spoilers

Here a list of what they leave spoilers in 2ch
・バレ氏　水曜夕方～木曜頃 
 ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E：詳細文字バレ 
 ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd：簡易文字バレ 
 ◆27p9/DnZE//X：簡易文字バレ

the spoiler is true!!


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm liking the sound of this spoiler. :33


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

yurilandia said:


> Zzzz Kaze always brings real spoilers
> 
> Here a list of what they leave spoilers in 2ch
> ・バレ氏　水曜夕方～木曜頃
> ...



Kaze may be legit but...



> Wednesday to Thursday evening around Mr. Barre
> Barre more characters
> Simple character Barre
> Simple character Barre


----------



## navy (Nov 13, 2012)

Illogical spoiler = true


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

Eh honestly not happy with the Juubi appearing so soon.

It's incomplete as it is, which means:

1) It will probably be easily defeated.
2) KB and Naruto are both safe, as their bijuus aren't needed.


And it also means that this really is the final fight.


----------



## vered (Nov 13, 2012)

yea its true.so we finally see the juubi,cant wait.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 13, 2012)

chapter title: eternal uchiha empathy 

obito: kakashi, you don't understand how it feels to mold hatred into power, you still lack hatred, hate will bring your eyes to finally see that this world is just scum

kakashi: i've already opened my eyes fully, and sadly i have to see your friendzoned depressed face, did you even need a mask all these years? your face is ugly enough

obito: your talk means nothing to me, my path lies in the renewal of the world, the perfect world where everybody gets along and I don't get friendzoned again because i'll force those who i love to love me back.

naruto: i won't lose, i can't lose, i am not scum, i will become hokage, i am the messiah, i am the saviour, i will save everybody and destroy everything and end all hatred in the world by myself. i will personally stop madara, sasuke, obito, juubi and all those who come afterwards because i am the son of 2 sons and those sons are my parents, sasuke may have left the village and turned evil and killed a bunch of people and hates all of us and is destroying everyt....and...an.a a

kakashi: damn not again, he hyperventilated...

killer bee: he was talking so much crap, that he had to take a nap 

gai: now that naruto is out of the fight it seems like i'll have to go 8 gates or everybody else will end up dieing, so here i go, i am gonna do it....it's ok, none of you have to tell me to stop...it's not like 8 gates kills me or anything...oh wait ...seriously you're going to let me go through with this guys? after all we've been through? you know what...you can all just go 8 gates yourselves and die alone by a rock 

obito: i find that somewhat offensive...

madara: so i let you all talk enough, it is time for me to summon my strongest summon ever, the ultimate hashirama v2. i've been playing with hashirama's wood for so long that i decided to never lose that wood again, so i created a hashirama clone. now hashirama go catch the 8 tails and 9 tails while i stand here laughing at how obito got friendzoned so hard. 

obito: i only joined you madara because you said you could bring the dead to life, but orochimaru and kabuto can already do that so why do i even need you?

madara: who gave you all those depression pills and counselling after rin died? who let you play with his lower parts? exactly, that is enough reason to obey me.

obito: i will summon the juubi

gai: ^ pretty sure i've heard that said before by you earlier in the fight, it still hasn't happened so i don't even care

kakashi: you're still taking him seriously guy, that was like a few hours ago when he was all confident about summoning the juubi, now he's just sitting there...well he's just...well..what is he doing...oh...not again 

obito: RIN, WHY DID YOU LEAVE ME, i'll never love again  i am nobody, and nobody is me, i have two eyes, but i still can't see .....oh damn...i never even noticed i had a rinnegan in this eye !!!

gai: that explains why he hasn't been using it 

naruto: i'm back and i am ready to defeat all of my enemies, all of those who stand before me are nothing but prey for my kyuubi mastery, i will avenge all of the....what is this? is this genjutsu??

madara: yes, now you will be forced to think about everything that scares you the most since you have lived

naruto: nooo, is that armadillo penis and pictures of somebody else soloing the war...damn that itachi 

killer bee: you summoned hashirama v2 a while ago, but where did he go?

madara: i only summoned him so that you could see hashirama's face, but also hashirama v2 wasn't made to fight

kakashi: so then what was he made f...

madara: anyways as i was saying, i still haven't revealed my true power to any of you, so let me finally show you the true power of the uchiha

obito: i'm pretty sure itachi has already said that same line like 8 times...

madara: obito, next time you open your mouth, it better be for my lower parts

'madara uses some handseals and yells uchiha secret izagagnam style jutsu' 

END


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Ohana confirmed it?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 13, 2012)

Quite the rare occasion. We will finally have our first Uchiha Jinchurikki, whether it's Obito or Madara.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I changed my sig and avatar for the awakening of the progenitor


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Quite the rare occasion. We will finally have our first Uchiha Jinchurikki, whether it's Obito or Madara.



I wonder if Obito will attempt to pull a fast one on Madara; why allow him to become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki after he did all of the work?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

I am disappointed that the Juubi can evidently be born without anything happening to the Hachibi and Kyuubi.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2012)

so it is true nice juubi time and we knew naruto would not lose the kyuubi especially after they became friends.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am disappointed that the Juubi can evidently be born without anything happening to the Hachibi and Kyuubi.



You've had plenty of time to get over it. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




So am I.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> I wonder if Obito will attempt to pull a fast one on Madara; why allow him to become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki after he did all of the work?


I can see it now...

Obito: *points in the opposite direction* LOOK! IT'S HASHIRAMA!!!

Madara: WH-HUH?!? WHERE?! 

Obito: *seals Juubi* Sucka.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I can see it now...
> 
> Obito: *points in the opposite direction* LOOK! IT'S HASHIRAMA!!!
> 
> ...



Kishi, make it happen. 


Too funny, deserves my approval.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Why don't we wait an hour, the chapter could be out by then.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 13, 2012)

Ah yes! Mother! Fuck...excuse me as I strap on my Naruto set.

I must celebrate Lord Kurama & The Father of the Tailed Beasts meeting this beast of unknown magnificence.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so it is true nice juubi time and we knew naruto would not lose the kyuubi especially after they became friends.



Further proving Kishimoto's sheer incapacity to allow anything bad to happen to Naruto and therefore, mediocre writing abilities.

Kishi wrote himself into a hole with the bijuu extraction so he invented a BS way to have the juubi appear without anything bad happening to the remotely important jinns.


----------



## Jad (Nov 13, 2012)

I predict the Telegrams to be completely smashed today.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Further proving Kishimoto's sheer incapacity to allow anything bad to happen to Naruto and therefore, mediocre writing abilities.



It really is disappointing to see that Juubi shall be resurrected without the Kyuubi assuming that the spoiler is true.  Always wanted to see Kyuubi be extracted from Naruto.


----------



## Xoove (Nov 14, 2012)

Spoils still available ? See Chapter...
In my opinion, this is about 9 hours. As usual what xD.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

Jad said:


> I predict the Telegrams to be completely smashed today.



With post such as: "Juubi looks like shit," and, "Juubi, I'm disappoint."


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

Lord Kurama and Naruto shall forever be one!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Lord Kurama and Naruto shall forever be one!



Therefore perpetuating the shitty ninja system which both Kishimoto and Naruto have been condemning.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi being revived before Sauce comes doesn't bode well for the bad guys.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 14, 2012)

Who cares? The writing is already on the wall with each Bjiuu having their own personality.

The Juubi is going to agree to split itself into 7 Parts again, and become protectors of the NaruVerse, instead of destroyers.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Juubi being revived before Sauce comes doesn't bode well for the bad guys.



Lol, how so?


----------



## Jad (Nov 14, 2012)

All Naruto has to do is punch Juubi in the stomach and out come all the Bijuu's Dragonball Z Cell style.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, how so?



Because there are nearly a dozen reasons why Madara should survive this fight, and one of them is that we need to see the Juubi. And seeing how Kishi has no problem with plotholes and ignoring themes and logic, having even one of those reasons break doesn't bode well.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, how so?



Either they get taken out before he comes or he is the reason they get taken out when he comes.(which would be delicious but kinda meh too)


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Further proving Kishimoto's sheer incapacity to allow anything bad to happen to Naruto and therefore, mediocre writing abilities.
> 
> Kishi wrote himself into a hole with the bijuu extraction so he invented a BS way to have the juubi appear without anything bad happening to the remotely important jinns.



enough things happen to naruto imo with him being embarrassed in part 2. i just think it would have been a waste for minato to die if naruto lost the kyuubi. i always figured there would be an alternative would also be a waste to have naruto finally be able to use the kyuubi power and then lose it 30 chapters latter.

i really think kishi will do the whole cell thing after he lost 18 he was still able to become perfect cell because his dna retained the memory the perfect form. i think kishi will do something similar like it can regenerate the missing chakra from the hachibi leg and the kin and gin bros.



PikaCheeka said:


> Because there are nearly a dozen reasons why Madara should survive this fight, and one of them is that we need to see the Juubi. And seeing how Kishi has no problem with plotholes and ignoring themes and logic, having even one of those reasons break doesn't bode well.



i dont think it matters if he meet sasuke things like this happen before deidera wanted naruto he never faced him, same with kabuto and danzou. so i would not be surprised if madara did not meet sasuke. naruto never met hashirama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2012)

Gabe said:


> enough things happen to naruto imo with him being embarrassed in part 2. *i just think it would have been a waste for minato to die if naruto lost the kyuubi.* i always figured there would be an alternative would also be a waste to have naruto finally be able to use the kyuubi power and then lose it 30 chapters latter.
> 
> i really think kishi will do the whole cell thing after he lost 18 he was still able to become perfect cell because his dna retained the memory the perfect form. i think kishi will do something similar like it can regenerate the missing chakra from the hachibi leg and the kin and gin bros.



Madara created the Jinnchuuriki system. It's his fault anyone, and especially Naruto, is a Jinn.  Besides, he has its power. He doesn't need it any longer. If Madara extracts it, that would give the Kyuubi the chance to return to Naruto later as its own entity, not as a pokemon stuck in his body. 

DB parallels are lost on me, sorry.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

I want to sit here and tell myself that only Obito will fall here, but this is Kishi we're talking about. What if he allows Naruto to play the hero again, trumping Madara before the eyes of the Alliance?

That would only leave Sasuke. With Orochimaru's help, he can gain the Rinnegan and take control of the Juubi.

This is the worst case scenario. 

Not the Rinnegan-Sasuke part; it's bound to happen no matter what.


----------



## bleakwinter (Nov 14, 2012)

We are still overdue for a chapter about Sakura's feelings and emotions and childhood flashbacks


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> *Madara created the Jinnchuuriki system*. It's his fault anyone, and especially Naruto, is a Jinn.  Besides, he has its power. He doesn't need it any longer. If Madara extracts it, that would give the Kyuubi the chance to return to Naruto later as its own entity, not as a pokemon stuck in his body.
> 
> DB parallels are lost on me, sorry.


wasn't it RS not madara cause he was the first jin and if i remember right obito said to the kages the sealing method is still passed on or something.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 14, 2012)

Gabe said:


> wasn't it RS not madara


I think Pika means that Madara is the reason as to why Hashirama and Mito decided to seal the Kyuubi inside of her, which started the trend. Sure, Rikudou was the first Jinchurikki, but the system didn't come about until way after his death.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2012)

^ Exactly. Jinnchuuriki only exist now because Madara dragged a bijuu to Konoha and sicced it on everyone.



Klue said:


> I want to sit here and tell myself that only Obito will fall here, but this is Kishi we're talking about. What if he allows Naruto to play the hero again, trumping Madara before the eyes of the Alliance?
> 
> That would only leave Sasuke. With Orochimaru's help, he can gain the Rinnegan and take control of the Juubi.
> 
> This is the worst case scenario.



Yep. I don't care to see Rinnegan Sasuke Jinnchuuriki. 

And if Madara goes down here, Kishi will probably deprive him of a flashback because he wasted so much time on chapters about excrement and little girls earlier in this fight. The legendary battle at VotE will just go down as another big fucking hole in the story. Oh yea, and Sasuke meeting Madara, as has been foreshadowed for hundreds of chapters? Forget it. No need. 

Everything points towards Madara surviving this fight regardless of the Juubi, but this still doesn't look fantastic.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yep. I don't care to see Rinnegan Sasuke Jinnchuuriki.
> 
> And if Madara goes down here, Kishi will probably deprive him of a flashback because he wasted so much time on chapters about excrement and little girls earlier in this fight. The legendary battle at VotE will just go down as another big fucking hole in the story. Oh yea, and Sasuke meeting Madara, as has been foreshadowed for hundreds of chapters? Forget it. No need.
> 
> Everything points towards Madara surviving this fight regardless of the Juubi, but this still doesn't look fantastic.



Kishi won't deprive Madara of a flashback no matter what happens. He isn't beyond face-feeding the reader with one in the middle of a heated battle.

I'm hoping nothing of the sort happens, and Madara finds a reason to retreat. I simply don't want this war to end with the defeat of both Obito and Madara.

No, just no.

Honestly, I now find myself wanting Orochimaru to surpass Kabuto/Obito and become a threat again. We're getting way to close to the story's end for my comfort.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I think Pika means that Madara is the reason as to why Hashirama and Mito decided to seal the Kyuubi inside of her, which started the trend. Sure, Rikudou was the first Jinchurikki, but the system didn't come about until way after his death.



oh with the kyuubi yeah i see now what was meant.


----------



## CopyNinja93 (Nov 14, 2012)

It depends what Madara does with the Juubi. If he's able to seal it within himself and then goes away to control it's power or something, then all for the better. I'm still seeing Naruto and Sasuke vs Madara as the final battle in the series.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2012)

What is there to gain from Madara and Sasuke meeting thats so important.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 14, 2012)

CopyNinja93 said:


> It depends what Madara does with the Juubi. If he's able to seal it within himself and then goes away to control it's power or something, then all for the better. I'm still seeing Naruto and Sasuke vs Madara as the final battle in the series.


Madara can't exactly take the time to go off and master its power. This needs to be done on a full moon, and he seems intent on doing it tonight, not one month from now.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

To control the Juubi's power, would Madara need to fight it as Bee and Naruto did?

I would love to see that.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2012)

if naruto and sasuke are parallels wouldn't kishi make sasuke follow the dark path and become the final villain since naruto is becoming the light path or whatever and face off at the end. but who knows i still think madara will survive somehow. but it is not looking so good if spoiler was true. at first i thought kishi was gonna focus on sasuke travel with his p*d*p**** oro for a bit and have him gain power to equal naruto and show up in the battlefield to help naruto fight madara. but does not seem like it will happen.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 14, 2012)

If Kishi lets Naruto and Bee get captured, I'll announce the identity of Kishi's NF account tonight.


----------



## yurilandia (Nov 14, 2012)

3


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> To control the Juubi's power, would Madara need to fight it as Bee and Naruto did?
> 
> I would love to see that.



wouldn't it be easier for him since he has eyes and wood techs that control bijuu. but i think the hate could overrun anyone who is full of it like madara and take over the jin. but those handy eyes and wood techs could counter that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2012)

@ the "Hashirama and Naruto didn't meet, so Sasuke and Madara won't" comment someone said...when exactly could Hashirama and Naruto have met?



Klue said:


> Kishi won't deprive Madara of a flashback no matter what happens. He isn't beyond face-feeding the reader with one in the middle of a heated battle.



Kishi skipped over and/or rushed all the important stuff in Obito's flashback. He's obviously not keen on doing any more anytime soon.



> I'm hoping nothing of the sort happens, and Madara finds a reason to retreat. I simply don't want this war to end with the defeat of both Obito and Madara.
> 
> No, just no.



I still think he will survive, but I admit my resolve is slightly weakened because of this.



> Honestly, I now find myself wanting Orochimaru to surpass Kabuto/Obito and become a threat again. We're getting way to close to the story's end for my comfort.



I still suspect that Orochimaru was reborn to be Kabuto's redemption-fodder. Kishi abuses the hell out of Kabuto but he must like him to some extent to use him as much as he did, and he does need to have some big redemption turn-around. Saying "Itachi cured me" isn't enough considering what he's done.



Jak N Blak said:


> What is there to gain from Madara and Sasuke meeting thats so important.



Think about it.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi's Eye is Sharinnegan. 

That's three bets in a row.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol poor Gai did nothing with Hirudora


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

The Juubi is finally here.

Someone send me to next week.


----------



## Stormcloak (Nov 14, 2012)

that thing looks so strange


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

Chapter all but confirms the reason why Kakashi was able to fight for so long. He probably received chakra from Kurama while sitting inside of Naruto's Full Bijuu Transformation, roughly 30 chapters ago.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Lol poor Gai did nothing with Hirudora


Did you really expect it to do anything but push Madara back?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm glad they didn't go TnJ route quickly.
And also in this chapter Obito took acting stupid role of Kakashi.I mean he knows he can not do shit when Kakashi is inside 

Ah well, let's see the Juubi but I have a feeling that we are getting Sasuke.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 14, 2012)

*KISHI this is NARUTO NOT ...*

POKEMON, that shit looks like a pokemon.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 14, 2012)

Doesn't look like no Pokemon I've ever seen.


----------



## Random (Nov 14, 2012)

You do realize that you can say anything looks like a pokemon nowadays right.


Besides, Kurama/ the nine tails literally is a pokemon, so you are about 608 chapters late.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 14, 2012)

shit thread is fucking shit next


----------



## NW (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, this chapter pretty much confirmed that Obito's not getting TnJed. 

Poor Obito, he got the shit beat out of him.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't know what to rate this chapter tbh my reaction to it was just like WTF its interesting but at the same time I don't know what the hells going on.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Nov 14, 2012)

I dont see where this manga is going obviously Narutos going to win but I just dont know how I feel like there's too much going on in the battlefield right now Juubi and Suped up Madara along with Obito I dont see how they're supposed to make it out of this one.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Nov 14, 2012)

Madara..... Oh Well (soloed chapter), also Kamui overuse needs to stop. He's supposed to be a genius ninja, show us some tactics.


----------



## Laura (Nov 14, 2012)

Welp, that's it guys, we heard it from the horse's Obito's mouth. The story is over, naruto lost. It was nice knowing y'all.


----------



## Krippy (Nov 14, 2012)

I lol'd at Madara just chillin on a rock giving the kanye "shit happens" shrug. 

Dat Juubi


----------



## EJ (Nov 14, 2012)

Whoever keeps on bumping the fucking spoiler thread is just...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 14, 2012)

Madara so casual about the revival, like the boss he is.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Nov 14, 2012)

Bamfaliscious M said:


> Madara..... Oh Well (soloed chapter), also Kamui overuse needs to stop. He's supposed to be a genius ninja, show us some tactics.


Didnt he already use another tatic when when went to the other dimention and started punching him, what else is he going to do they cant hit him?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 14, 2012)

Naruto TNJ's the Ten-Tails, then the Ten-Tails rapes Madara and Obito. Naruto will be the savior of all and will fuck hardcore with Hinata, Ten-Ten, Ino and Sakura thx to his shadow clones. And Kishi just forgets about Sasuke. The end. Sounds legit.


About this chapter. Well done Kishi, well done. Awesome chapter!


----------



## Rosi (Nov 14, 2012)

So is this the climax Kishi was talking about?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 609 Review: Juubi is One Big Veiny Bastard*

My thoughts on the most recent chapter of Naruto and the appearance of Juubi!

[YOUTUBE]h7_PPduPjmE[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work:

Did you think Juubi's appearance was as weird as I did? How the hell will Team Naruto survive now? Is Kurama giving chakra out Dues Ex Machina so Kishimoto doesn't have to worry about Chakra limits anymore?


----------



## King of Troll (Nov 14, 2012)

Someone summons Rikkudo Sennin please


----------



## Algol (Nov 14, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Is Kurama giving chakra out Dues Ex Machina so Kishimoto doesn't have to worry about Chakra limits anymore?



Well, he's been doing it for Naruto since day 1, so why not Kakashi now lol.

But yeah, I see your point. At least everyone last week bitching about Kakashi's chakra, yet again just had to wait one week to see that Kakashi was indeed out of chakra, and now Kurama gave him a boost.

Plus, Team Bijuu bro-fisted Naruto with their chakra or a "gift" or something anyway that will come up later, so we've seen it before. 

I guess all people had to do to get access to the legendary bijuu battery chakra was befriend them earlier. Oh well.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2012)

Algol said:


> Well, he's been doing it for Naruto since day 1, so why not Kakashi now lol.
> 
> But yeah, I see your point.* At least everyone last week bitching about Kakashi's chakra*, yet again just had to wait one week to see that Kakashi was indeed out of chakra, and now Kurama gave him a boost.
> 
> ...


I'll agree with you there lol. Do you think Kurama will give Chakra to Gai which will allow him to spam Gates, possibly even survive 8th Gate?


----------



## MangaR (Nov 14, 2012)

You forgot to mention Obito quite easily survived against Naruto's head but was in a bad shape after Kakashi's punch )
I agree and waiting for 8 gates. Too much coincidences to no show it. 8 gates capable Gai is around 8 tailed beast while 7 gate didn't work good and this is the end of the world damn !

But right now I am thinking SasuOro will come to the rescue, its about time id say. Right now heroes will show everything they've got including 8 gates. Then Sasuke will come out and solo that s... i mean help Naruto to defeat it.

And ofcourse since nothing Naruto has right now can hurt it he'll fuse SM+BM leveling powerscale to the moon and back. Unless Juubi used some trick to survive bijudama, it looks like Obito's technic on the last page or Juubi likes to get dirty.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally, I get to see your face!


----------



## Itachisaywat (Nov 14, 2012)

Didn't I just see you on the NB 

I'm guessing that Naruto will whip out the "chakra" that the other Bijuu gave him before (still hesitant on this). The army will probably arrive soon but I'm not sure how much this would help. If both Madara and Naruto's team fail to subdue the Juubi then bet on Sasuke making an appearance.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 14, 2012)

*Madara & Co.*:

Much of what happens next will be contingent upon what Madara is capable of achieving. If he is able to entrap the Juubi and seal it's power within himself, he'll essentially become so powerful that he'll curb people with his thoughts. But I don't think that'll happen, a much more likely scenario is that Madara is going to get curbed by the Juubi and the alliance will likely show up to be fodder targets. 

*Kakashi vs. Obito*:

This will give Kakashi and Obito an opportunity to finally grind out their differences with each other. Most people have glossed over this but Obito's anger and animosity has been building underneath his skin for a while. As much as he has been deflecting, when he sees Kakashi you can ultimately see the malice in his eyes. Just in this chapter, he yelled out at Kakashi, it's been building for quite some time now. This was bound to happen. It's to the point, where I believe Obito wanted to just send Kakashi to KamuiLand and kill him after the war was over.

Kishimoto really needs to establish this Kakashi/Obito feud a bit more because he seems to be drawing a unique parallel to back when Obito spoke to Naruto and Sasuke about how fate has chosen them from their generation to be in a conflict — that has been waged for several decades by both Madara and Hashirama — As it stands, Kakashi and Obito could be the respective representatives of this aforementioned conflict for their specific generation. 

*Chakra Sharing*:

As for the chakra sharing out to Kakashi, I don't entirely agree with it being as dues ex machina. I don't believe it's as far-fetched, at least in Kakashi's case. He has the sharingan and we know that both the bijuu's and the sharingan share the same origins, so its easier for me to accept it. I completely agree with you on the Gai's ability to use 8th Gate and not immediately die but unlike Kakashi he doesn't have a sharingan but the reason why he will live is because he still hasn't removed those weights 

*Juubi:*

Juubi's emaciated appearance further substantiates the claim that Gyuuki and Kurama do in fact compose a considerable chunk of the entire Juubi's chakra. By utilizing Ginkaku's and Kinkaku's Kurama-related chakra, he was able to essentially pass on the Kyuubi. Obito did manage to gain a small portion of the Gyuuki's chakra which was already sealed into the statute.

From my estimations, Juubi's current appearance and the ingredients that went to making this resurrection, it's safe to assume that the Juubi is roughly at 66% of it's full power. Kishimoto indirectly establishes this himself by only having a 6-tomoe sharingan present on the Juubi, instead of the 9 which is supposed to be the norm (6/9 = 66.7%). 

At best Kinkaku/Ginkaku probably attributed roughly 65%-75% of Kurama's chakra as a replacement. For this theory, I'm assuming both were capable of entering their own separate 6-Tailed V2 Mode, which has considerable chakra on its own. 

*How I see Juubi's Composition:*


*Spoiler*: _Breakdown of Numbers_ 



Shukaku: 1
Matatabi: 2
Isobu: 4
Son Goku: 8
Kokou: 16
Saiken: 32
Choumei: 64
Gyuuki: 128
Kurama: 256


Essentially, what we are seeing is a partially revived Juubi whose chakra was incomplete in the resurrection. Most of this can be blamed on the failed extraction of the Gyuuki. If the Gyuuki was already composed into it, both Kinkaku and Ginkaku would be sufficient replacements for the Kyuubi.

Anyway, that's all I got for you now Turrin, don't sleep on Kakashi


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2012)

MangaR said:


> But right now I am thinking SasuOro will come to the rescue, its about time id say. Right now heroes will show everything they've got including 8 gates. Then Sasuke will come out and solo that s... i mean help Naruto to defeat it.
> 
> And ofcourse since nothing Naruto has right now can hurt it he'll fuse SM+BM leveling powerscale to the moon and back. Unless Juubi used some trick to survive bijudama, it looks like Obito's technic on the last page or Juubi likes to get dirty.


My only problem is why would Sasuke and Oro help Naruto? 

SM +BM Would be epic. 




Itachisaywat said:


> Didn't I just see you on the NB
> 
> I'm guessing that Naruto will whip out the "chakra" that the other Bijuu gave him before (still hesitant on this). The army will probably arrive soon but I'm not sure how much this would help. If both Madara and Naruto's team fail to subdue the Juubi then bet on Sasuke making an appearance.


Very possible I also post on NB

Also the Bijuu chakra could play a role indeed, but would it be enough is my question?

@Ryuusaki, detailed post, I'll get your comments when I get a chance to read them complete.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 14, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Well, this chapter pretty much confirmed that Obito's not getting TnJed.
> 
> Poor Obito, he got the shit beat out of him.



strange, i felt that this chapter confirmed that Obito WILL be TnJ'd in the end (especially after that headbutt similar to the one i'm sure you remember from the Naruto vs Gaara fight from ages ago). and lol, Obito must have forgotten how smart Kakashi is to have sent him to the other side when he KNOWS Kakashi would take full advantage (though he should have stayed longer than he did...

and is anyone else wondering why Kakashi didn't just use Lightning Blade instead of his fist on Obito while in the box world and be done with it?

another thing i noticed, did Kakashi send Lightning Blade through the ground to free Bee and Gai? because before it happened we see Kakashi hit his hand on the ground, the wood break, then Naruto and Obito talking about Lightning Blade...


----------



## Sagitta (Nov 14, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> strange, i felt that this chapter confirmed that Obito WILL be TnJ'd in the end (especially after that headbutt similar to the one i'm sure you remember from the Naruto vs Gaara fight from ages ago). and lol, Obito must have forgotten how smart Kakashi is to have sent him to the other side when he KNOWS Kakashi would take full advantage (though he should have stayed longer than he did...
> 
> and is anyone else wondering why Kakashi didn't just use Lightning Blade instead of his fist on Obito while in the box world and be done with it?
> 
> another thing i noticed, did Kakashi send Lightning Blade through the ground to free Bee and Gai? because before it happened we see Kakashi hit his hand on the ground, the wood break, then Naruto and Obito talking about Lightning Blade...



What were they talking about this chapter during that part. Using your sharingan for raikiri? Twice? I dont get it.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2012)

Ryuzaki said:


> *Madara & Co.*:
> 
> Much of what happens next will be contingent upon what Madara is capable of achieving. If he is able to entrap the Juubi and seal it's power within himself, he'll essentially become so powerful that he'll curb people with his thoughts. But I don't think that'll happen, a much more likely scenario is that Madara is going to get curbed by the Juubi and the alliance will likely show up to be fodder targets.


I'm not sure we'll see Madara get fodderized. 



> This will give Kakashi and Obito an opportunity to finally grind out their differences with each other. Most people have glossed over this but Obito's anger and animosity has been building underneath his skin for a while. As much as he has been deflecting, when he sees Kakashi you can ultimately see the malice in his eyes. Just in this chapter, he yelled out at Kakashi, it's been building for quite some time now. This was bound to happen. It's to the point, where I believe Obito wanted to just send Kakashi to KamuiLand and kill him after the war was over.
> 
> Kishimoto really needs to establish this Kakashi/Obito feud a bit more because he seems to be drawing a unique parallel to back when Obito spoke to Naruto and Sasuke about how fate has chosen them from their generation to be in a conflict ? that has been waged for several decades by both Madara and Hashirama ? As it stands, Kakashi and Obito could be the respective representatives of this aforementioned conflict for their specific generation.


Totally I agree with this. 



> As for the chakra sharing out to Kakashi, I don't entirely agree with it being as dues ex machina. I don't believe it's as far-fetched, at least in Kakashi's case. He has the sharingan and we know that both the bijuu's and the sharingan share the same origins, so its easier for me to accept it. I completely agree with you on the Gai's ability to use 8th Gate and not immediately die but unlike Kakashi he doesn't have a sharingan but the reason why he will live is because he still hasn't removed those weights


Can't he give chakra to anyone though. Not just Kakashi?



> Juubi's emaciated appearance further substantiates the claim that Gyuuki and Kurama do in fact compose a considerable chunk of the entire Juubi's chakra. By utilizing Ginkaku's and Kinkaku's Kurama-related chakra, he was able to essentially pass on the Kyuubi. Obito did manage to gain a small portion of the Gyuuki's chakra which was already sealed into the statute.
> 
> From my estimations, Juubi's current appearance and the ingredients that went to making this resurrection, it's safe to assume that the Juubi is roughly at 66% of it's full power. Kishimoto indirectly establishes this himself by only having a 6-tomoe sharingan present on the Juubi, instead of the 9 which is supposed to be the norm (6/9 = 66.7%).
> 
> At best Kinkaku/Ginkaku probably attributed roughly 65%-75% of Kurama's chakra as a replacement. For this theory, I'm assuming both were capable of entering their own separate 6-Tailed V2 Mode, which has considerable chakra on its own.


Only problem I see with your calculations is that it makes it seem like Incomplete Juubi is only equal to Killer B, but he's clearly stronger than Killer B, potentially even stronger than the combo of B & BM Naruto. 



> Anyway, that's all I got for you now Turrin, don't sleep on Kakashi


Very good post man. Keep the response coming.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sagitta said:


> What were they talking about this chapter during that part. Using your sharingan for raikiri? Twice? I dont get it.



that's what i didn't understand, where did Kashi use it? (that's why i think he sent it into the ground to help free Gai and Bee)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 14, 2012)

Kurama's brilliance in this chapter


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 15, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Can't he give chakra to anyone though. Not just Kakashi?


Well, I was trying to conjure a plausible scenario as to why Kakashi is able to house bijuu-based chakra (e.g. probable senju descendant and sharingan) making him an ideal host.



Turrin said:


> Only problem I see with your calculations is that it makes it seem like Incomplete Juubi is only equal to Killer B, but he's clearly stronger than Killer B, potentially even stronger than the combo of B & BM Naruto.


Let me try to clarify it, the chart resembles what the Juubi should look like at 100% revival after absorbing all of the tailed beasts chakras including aspects that have been sealed away in the shinigami and etc.

Here's a graph comparing the two things together:



The most difficult aspect about this assessment was trying to be as accurate as possible regarding Kurama's chakra from the Kinkaku and Ginkaku brothers. Instead of giving exact numbers, I decided to give it a general range 65%-75% and used 70%, the median in that range for the purposes of this bar graph. As you can see here, the brothers atone for what is missing from the Gyuuki and cover a good chunk of Kurama's chakra as well. 

I figured that about 10%-20% of Gyuuki's chakra was sealed away into the sealing statute from that clone Sasuke recovered. For the purposes of the graph, I used the median number of that range (15%) to give as accurate of a reading as I could come up with.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 15, 2012)

repeating of course


----------



## Laura (Nov 15, 2012)

Ryuzaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your source for the bijuu power doubling with the addition of each tail?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2012)

Last week everyone was bitching about Kakashi's chakra, yet again just had to wait one week to see that Kakashi was indeed out of chakra, and now Kurama gave him a boost. 

Kishi > ragers.


----------



## Laura (Nov 15, 2012)

Who needs chakra when you can have friends. That's why Kurama has like no friends.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2012)

Kurama saying "little man" to Kakashi and then throwing him like "fak off from here, emo" was incredibly epic. Laughed hard at that! xD


----------



## Laura (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol I had a feeling he was going to troll leading up to that point, I kind of wonder whether he planned on kakashi punching in Obito like that. Also, why the hell did kakashi come back?  It sounds way better to attack him in 2 parallel universes at once.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2012)

Kakashi was almost out of chakra, that's why he came back because he just had enough chakra left to come out that dimension.

And let be honest all, if Kakashi would have killed Obito now with a simple knive, everyone would be raging like "Obito is killed THAT easily, deeeemn you Kishi"... This chapter was amazing, totally no complains this time from me.


----------



## Laura (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh, kurama should have just given him more then. Or he should have used that opportunity to stab Obito with a knife or something to be more damaging.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Oh, kurama should have just given him more then. Or he should have used that opportunity to stab Obito with a knife or something to be more damaging.



Kurama just wants to play some longer.


----------



## takL (Nov 15, 2012)

the chap is histeric!

according to obito his kamui space=a trashcan
and obitos abdemen floating in the trashbin is nice and surreal!


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 15, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> What's your source for the bijuu power doubling with the addition of each tail?



It was back when Kisame stated that they need to balance the bijuus chakra hence why they can't just seal whoever whenever they want. Mostly, it was supported by the underlying concept that more tails equals more power. It's a roughshod estimate but it's the best I came up with!


----------



## Laura (Nov 15, 2012)

Well if the 10 tails chakra is the sum of all of them together, then yeah, it works out mathematically. Nice job.


----------



## takL (Nov 16, 2012)

ohana's script 



*Spoiler*: __ 




*words in [] are mine.

#609: the end
op caption  "face to face…!!"

Obito: …YOU protect Naruto of NOW?
Kakashi: puff gasp
Naruto:!
Guy: so…  do i…
8b: (when youre on the ropes yourself…you konoha guys are full of bluff/swash, both of you…)
8b: !
Obito: … 

8b: the bind of wood is loosened! 
Guy: ouchhhh…!
8b: careful Naruto! the enemy’s mokuton bind is same as that of the 1st hokages. it has force to tie down powers of bijus!
Naruto:  like the captain Yamato's…!

Obito: …the raikiri relying on sharingan…you became quite skilled in the use of the left eye and even mangekyo… but…can you come back from the spatiotemporal space [?/the time and space justu] again..? with this condition…?
Kakashi: puff puff 
Naruto:!! 

Obito: Stay in the trash bin, kakashi
Naruto: Kakashi-sensei too is… 

Naruto: the.same as mee!! [I think he means kakashi is no trash]
Obito:!!!

8b：! (10b is getting hairy too…) 
Leave that obito person to them! Meanwhile we do our job as well!
Naruto: heh! now I can see it clearly…
Obito:!? 
Kakashi: puff puff

Naruto: the agonized mug of ya, dat is…!!
Obito:… 
Why dont you look at the 'un beside you before you say those words… 
Kakashi: wheeze pant
Naruto: (…true that I gotta do something for kakashi sensei. hes totally done up with the overusing sharingan. If he gets sucked in again…) 
kulama: Naruto switch with me for a sec.

Naruto:  uh?
Kulama: let me take care of this…
Naruto: but…!
Kulama: No buts, switch with me already…!
Kurama: Oy, kakashi brat… hold your hand out to me…!
Kakashi:  you're…
Kulama:  whatever. hold your hand out already!!
Kakashi:…!! 

Kulama: Whoala!!
Obito:!!?

Naruto: ….   
Geee whiz!! Kulama, what have you doneeee!!
Kulama: Now you can do without restraint. You take care of the rest, Naruto.
Naruto: Huh!!?
Naruto: damnit!! 　

Obito: !!?　!! 
Naruto:…!? 
Kakashi: now that I know the trick of your ability, I can counter it if attentive…  
and one more punch! 

Kakashi: ! yea…indeed its an agonized looking mug…,Obito!
Obito: Gasp!! 
Naruto: what!?
Kulama: Kakashi at there did it. the difference between you and me is that I can hand out chakra at will. ill give you the knock of it later.

Naruto:...when did you pass it to him? 
Kulama: when I grabbed his hand to fucking throw kakashi up.
Naruto: then…
Kulama: sure thing, he can get out anytime…with his kamui.
Naruto: kakashi-sensei!! 
Kakashi: can you give my gratitude to 9b?
Obito:!!

8b: before it resurges, we blow it into bits! Load all [chakra] youve got!! 
Naruto: right-o! we(Naruto and 9b) are ready, bee-ottchan[≒ daddy/pop] and hattsuan[=pet name for 8b]
8b: OK!! 
8b: fire!!

Naruto[?] : this is the end of it!
Kakashi: ugh!
Naruto: Ack! 
Naruto: the mazo's …chakra's…vanished!!
Bee:…done…we DID it! Fuckers! Bitches!  
Naruto: Alrightieee!!
kakashi: did it… end, eh..?
OBito: …yea... this world did.
Madara: and now…its time for me to begin…

the end caption "the curtain of the worst ever nightmare goes up…!"


----------



## ch1p (Nov 16, 2012)

takL said:


> the chap is histeric!
> 
> according to obito his kamui space=a trashcan



It makes sense since Kakashi is always sending shit he doesn't like inside.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 17, 2012)

Kakashi was just amazing! Glad Kurama gave him some chakra. 
Payback! Read the chapter over and over just to see Kakashi punch Obito!


----------



## takL (Nov 17, 2012)

ch1p said:


> It makes sense since Kakashi is always sending shit he doesn't like inside.



lets see...daydaras bomb and arm/joint, itachis amateras, sasukes susano arrow and so on
and i bet kakashi sent many other garbages while practicing kamui.


----------



## Laura (Nov 18, 2012)

I wonder if Obito was the one responsible for decorating the place.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 18, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> I wonder if Obito was the one responsible for decorating the place.



Yeah, I wish Kishi showed us how it was when he got there for the first time  That dimension started to exist only after his MS awakening I guess


----------

